# The Henge part 2 MA @  eastbridgford



## Mark Evans (3 Jan 2009)

ok journal time again   

i'm now going on to my next venture, The Henge part 2! this tank is to live it's life at my local MA @eastbridgford nr nottingham.

its 36 x 15 x 18(h) roughly. i've been given an endless supply of kit too which should really kick start the whole thing. Sam the owner has been great in providing me with what i want.

thinking that this was a dispaly tank for a shop i had to think about the business perspective too, but i've still opted for a fast growth tank to try and obtain a quick hit instantly.

so the style will be iwagumi, hence THE HENGE. 

something along the lines of this....but in a 90CM, 






TANK AND lIGHTS

so as you know the dimensions of the tank, i plan to install 4 x 39w t5s only running the 2 for the first 6 weeks (it may stay like that full time though)

FILTER

filter choice i nearly thought about putting a fx 5 on it   . I've opted for a 405 and 305 both with mature filter from there big in-store filters. this gives me masses of turnover and also allows me to maintain one while the other continues to work after filter maintenance. 

SUBSTRATE

substrate wise i'm using jbl aquabasis plus capped with ADA AS (my own)

HARDSCAPE

My very own seryiou stone.

CO2

JBL equipment

FERTS

dry powders.

PLANT CHOICE

well nothing off the wall here, seeing as its a follow on from the henge im going for 

E acicularis,
either hc or glossostigma
e tenellus
riccia stones (could be a seller for the shop)
blyxa (my own stock)
now the stems, either r rotundifolia or sp green. i was thinking about m umbrosum as it would give me a longer life span of the layout.

the plan for the layout is going to be worked around the golden ratio of 1:1.618 with the stems being planted across 2/3 of the rear of the tank.

and as you can guess i'll be planting really heavy from the off.

more updates and pictures soon


----------



## samc (3 Jan 2009)

*Re: The Henge part 2*

looks great to me like the rocks i cant get any like that around here should be another good one from you


----------



## Thomas McMillan (3 Jan 2009)

*Re: The Henge part 2*

You're going up the ranks fast, Mark. Scaping a tank for MA now, you'll be judging ADA one day!  Can't wait to see it.


----------



## JEK (3 Jan 2009)

*Re: The Henge part 2*

I have some suggestions.
Your hardscape placement could IMHO be improved if you just used the tree largest stones and placed them something like
layout nr. 2 in the PDF document here: http://www.adaaust.com.au/support/iwagumi2007.htm
E. tennelus or blyxa between the stones, Elocharis as background plant and riccia + glosso in the foreground.


----------



## Mark Evans (3 Jan 2009)

*Re: The Henge part 2*

the image i've provided is not the final layout. im scaping a 90 not a 60 so instantly the layout is different.



			
				JEK said:
			
		

> E. tennelus or blyxa between the stones, Elocharis as background plant and riccia + glosso in the foreground.



kinda what i was thinking...


----------



## JEK (3 Jan 2009)

*Re: The Henge part 2*



			
				saintly said:
			
		

> the image i've provided is not the final layout. im scaping a 90 not a 60 so instantly the layout is different.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



My bad, I thought the one on the image was the 90 cm tank...


----------



## Mark Evans (3 Jan 2009)

*Re: The Henge part 2*



			
				JEK said:
			
		

> My bad, I thought the one on the image was the 90 cm tank...



it's ok, i should of said. the above layout is in a 60cm. hopefully with the same stones i can create the illusion of bigger tank, certainly more open space at least. good link about stone arrangement BTW i've used the same link many times myself.

sit tight and I'll have the arrangement in the next week or so.

mark


----------



## Mark Evans (3 Jan 2009)

*Re: The Henge part 2*

thought i'd best add the original henge images for those that didnt see....

attempts...





planting...





growth...





details...











silly backgrounds....  









to the final thing...





it ended up not bad in the end considering the poor attempts at changing foreground. so hopefully i can iron out a load of errors that was made in this set up.


----------



## Thomas McMillan (3 Jan 2009)

*Re: The Henge part 2*

Ahh... I loved The Henge. 

Are they allowing you to choose fish and stuff too?


----------



## Mark Evans (3 Jan 2009)

*Re: The Henge part 2*



			
				Thomas McMillan said:
			
		

> Ahh... I loved The Henge.
> 
> Are they allowing you to choose fish and stuff too?



thanks mate,
yeah i choose everything. so there will be no shortage of sae's ottos and amano shrimp. probably the one thing i ignore myself....algae crew.

and a good shoal of.....not sure as of yet    i'll see what comes through the shop doors.


----------



## TDI-line (3 Jan 2009)

*Re: The Henge part 2*

Looks great Mark, i may have a trip up your way and have a nose around the shop too.


----------



## aaronnorth (3 Jan 2009)

*Re: The Henge part 2*

Is that Sam Kent who owns EastBridgford?


----------



## Mark Evans (3 Jan 2009)

*Re: The Henge part 2*



			
				aaronnorth said:
			
		

> s that Sam Kent who owns EastBridgford?



yeah Sam, thats the man. although Sam a partner in the company or something along those lines. he's got 5 shops now and flits between them.


----------



## Ed Seeley (3 Jan 2009)

*Re: The Henge part 2*

Looking forward to seeing it mate.  You'll have to let me know when you're ready for it to be seen!


----------



## TDI-line (4 Jan 2009)

*Re: The Henge part 2*



			
				Ed Seeley said:
			
		

> Looking forward to seeing it mate.  You'll have to let me know when you're ready for it to be seen!



Sounds like a UKAPS outing.


----------



## Mark Evans (4 Jan 2009)

*Re: The Henge part 2*



			
				Ed Seeley said:
			
		

> Looking forward to seeing it mate. You'll have to let me know when you're ready for it to be seen!



will do! another couple of weeks at least to get to planting.



			
				TDI-line said:
			
		

> Sounds like a UKAPS outing.



there's more people this way than i thought, i don't know why we don't actually have one! i'll let you know TDI-line when it's safe to come over


----------



## aaronnorth (4 Jan 2009)

*Re: The Henge part 2*



			
				saintly said:
			
		

> aaronnorth said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Last time i spoke to him he was planning to have his 4th open by this christmas just gone. 

I dont see him much but if you do, tell him he is in trouble, and mention slate


----------



## Mark Evans (4 Jan 2009)

*Re: The Henge part 2*



			
				aaronnorth said:
			
		

> tell him he is in trouble, and mention slate



 will do! your wanting some slate?


----------



## aaronnorth (4 Jan 2009)

*Re: The Henge part 2*



			
				saintly said:
			
		

> aaronnorth said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



He was working on his own the other week and he was in a rush and he forgot to check the customer order book  It wouldnt be so bad as you would usually get the products the next week, however this order only comes once every 3 Months   
I have been after some since October


----------



## Mark Evans (4 Jan 2009)

*Re: The Henge part 2*



			
				aaronnorth said:
			
		

> I have been after some since October



bits or a whole slate something like 18 x 10 inches? i get loads of it. next job i'm on i'll get you one


----------



## Ed Seeley (4 Jan 2009)

*Re: The Henge part 2*

I've just PMed Aaron about a stone merchant near us, didn't weant to clutter up your thread Mark!!!  It's in Langley Mill.


----------



## Mark Evans (4 Jan 2009)

*Re: The Henge part 2*



			
				Ed Seeley said:
			
		

> I've just PMed Aaron about a stone merchant near us, didn't weant to clutter up your thread Mark!!! It's in Langley Mill.



thanks ed!


----------



## Mark Evans (17 Jan 2009)

*Re: The Henge part 2*

well the hardscape has been completed today.unfortunately  me being the twonk that i am charged my camera batteries, but thought it would be a good idea to leave them at home  :? 

so images will have to wait until tomorrow.


----------



## Mark Evans (18 Jan 2009)

*Re: The Henge part 2*

ok, after an hour or so of rock arranging i finaly decided on this. just a plain old iwagumi.......(all you super rock arrangers dont shoot me with your "move it to the left" stuff  )

 no attempt to push the envelope, just to get the basics right.The one thing i have found through a lot of research and playing at home the whole rock arranging is getting easier. its a simple display tank which i'll take full control over the next few months. there still maybe the odd change but i feel 98% happy with it.

I've blacked out the background for full visual effect. of course for those that know, the planting will ultimately play a massive part in any iwagumi and it's final appearance so check for updates.


----------



## Thomas McMillan (18 Jan 2009)

*Re: The Henge part 2*

Looking awesome, Mark. What are the planting plans? When are you going to be planting up?


----------



## Garuf (18 Jan 2009)

*Re: The Henge part 2*

i'd like the entire left hand side to be about 3-5" taller than it is, I really really like it though. Well done!


----------



## JamesM (18 Jan 2009)

*Re: The Henge part 2*

Looking good bud, you must have a great selection of rocks


----------



## Mark Evans (18 Jan 2009)

*Re: The Henge part 2*



			
				JAmesM said:
			
		

> Looking good bud, you must have a great selection of rocks



cheers matey, yeah its growing slowly. it's my own stock, not the stores. blue quartz just didnt cut it!


----------



## JamesM (18 Jan 2009)

*Re: The Henge part 2*



			
				saintly said:
			
		

> JAmesM said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I bet they've a good selection of skulls though 


Did you ever go to that stone merchant near you?


----------



## Mark Evans (18 Jan 2009)

*Re: The Henge part 2*



			
				Thomas McMillan said:
			
		

> Looking awesome, Mark. What are the planting plans? When are you going to be planting up?



thomas mate, i can allways rely on you for kind words   



			
				Garuf said:
			
		

> 'd like the entire left hand side to be about 3-5" taller than it is, I really really like it though. Well done!



allready there mate. the left side is going to be picked up slightly. i'm just living with these images for few days.


planting wise, i'm still going with the initial thoughts.

HC, riccia, e acicularis  still pondering on either m umbrosum in the back or hm. not sure yet. i'll see how i feel. i'll post the full list soon.


----------



## Mark Evans (18 Jan 2009)

*Re: The Henge part 2*



			
				JAmesM said:
			
		

> Did you ever go to that stone merchant near you?



i keep hearing about this place. i gota check it out i reckon. i'll get you some bricks while i'm at it


----------



## JamesM (18 Jan 2009)

*Re: The Henge part 2*



			
				saintly said:
			
		

> JAmesM said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Shhhh


----------



## Ed Seeley (18 Jan 2009)

*Re: The Henge part 2*

That's looking great Mark.  The East Bridgford store better get ready to stock more planted tank stuff in!!!


----------



## George Farmer (18 Jan 2009)

*Re: The Henge part 2*

Very nice, Mark.

It's great to see a shop like this getting into the planted scene and I can't think of anyone much better than yourself to be the ambassador this great hobby of ours deserves.

Hopefully more MA stores will catch on.  Maybe even stock some decent planted tank products too.... JBL stuff is fine for some applications but it doesn't cut it for more specialist aquascapers.  They still say that NP cause algae...

Planted display tanks are often a huge area for improvement in most shops.  It looks like this shop maybe the exception to the rule (excluding a few specialist outlets, of course, like TGM how are clearly leading the way in this area).

Are you giving 'training' to a member of staff so they can maintain the tank effectively in your absence?  What ferts are they dosing, for instance?

I think it's important for one member of staff to take 'ownership' of a display tank.  This way they will likely ensure it stays looking good, as it's their rep on the line.

Anyway, enough waffling from me.

Good job mate and keep it up.  I may pay it a visit one day.


----------



## Mark Evans (18 Jan 2009)

*Re: The Henge part 2*



			
				Ed Seeley said:
			
		

> That's looking great Mark. The East Bridgford store better get ready to stock more planted tank stuff in!!!



thanks Ed. there was an immediate interest as soon as i started scaping.   



			
				George Farmer said:
			
		

> It's great to see a shop like this getting into the planted scene and I can't think of anyone much better than yourself to be the ambassador this great hobby of ours deserves.



now thats a very kind and nice thing to say george, cheers mate. i'm just doing what i enjoy. at the end of the day, i'm still in my learning stages, but if i can bring something to the attention of others i will.



			
				George Farmer said:
			
		

> Are you giving 'training' to a member of staff so they can maintain the tank effectively in your absence? What ferts are they dosing, for instance?



yes, i can fully rely on Matt the manager and Natalie his assistant. i'm going to arrange a dosing regime (still to be decided) which may include dry powders for NPK and the manager is to speak to a JBL rep about there liquid ferts range.
  i'm hoping that the substrate, which will be capped with AS and injected with ADA iron bottom should do its job along with a good fert regime. also in the weekly diary will be 2 x 50% water changes....wed, sunday

the goal for this tank is not necessarily  100% a selling tool,maybe 90% which gives me maybe a 10% chance of using products that are not in store purely to almost "guarantee" a satisfactory result.

Sam, the owner has been very kind to let me do a scape for which i'm grateful and hopefully may lead to other avenues, but i'm under no illusion that it's one step at a time especialy with a public display. if you'd of said 8 months ago that i'll scape an in store tank....i'd still be laughing now.


----------



## Mark Evans (19 Jan 2009)

*Re: The Henge part 2*

another angle....


----------



## samc (19 Jan 2009)

*Re: The Henge part 2*

i really like the stone layout i wish i was better at doing it do you have any tips or do you play with it until it looks right?


----------



## JamesM (19 Jan 2009)

*Re: The Henge part 2*

Nice 

They're quite nice tanks too... what bracing do they have, Mark?


----------



## Mark Evans (19 Jan 2009)

*Re: The Henge part 2*



			
				samc said:
			
		

> i really like the stone layout i wish i was better at doing it do you have any tips or do you play with it until it looks right?



a few months ago yes i played all the time. it was all guess work. but over the last few months i've started to delve a bit deeper into the iwaguni style and zen gardening researching amano's iwagumis.

once you start to understand the principles and rules it starts to become easier. i'm under no illusion, i'm still average at placement but it's becoming easier. for example the above layout was a first attempt and took maybe an hour whereas before, the henge part 1 was a nightmare because i wasn't armed with the knowledge.

tips?....choose the stones carefully. if your serious about doing an iwagumi order 1 or 2 a week over a period of time to give yourself a fighting chance. a layout can be ruined or sacrificed just by not having that 1 special stone to finish it. i've got quite a few now and still fell short.

learn about main stone, sub stones back bone stones etc....it essential. golden ratios are important too.

it's a style i'd like to become really good at and plan for another in my 120cm. i'm going to the length of visiting richard at AE to choose the stone.


----------



## samc (19 Jan 2009)

*Re: The Henge part 2*

i really like iwgumis and have just bought some aquasoil and some dragon stone for my 30l tank iv ordered a bit more for that reason of having more to choose from iv been reading today about rock positioning as im determind to get it too look good ill keep looking though as u learn so quickly, ill do one thing then the next week ill think why did i do that lol


----------



## samc (20 Jan 2009)

*Re: The Henge part 2*

hi again saintly just woundering where u get that rock from?  i think it looks really good and natural, looks like some amano uses


----------



## Mark Evans (21 Jan 2009)

*Re: The Henge part 2*



			
				samc said:
			
		

> hi again saintly just woundering where u get that rock from? i think it looks really good and natural, looks like some amano uses



it os the same as amano's rock. seiryu stone. he uses it a lot

the best and cheapest place to buy this stuff from is in the following link.....

http://www.aquaessentials.co.uk/index.p ... ts_id=1437

mark


----------



## Mark Evans (22 Jan 2009)

*Re: The Henge part 2*

the smallest up date,

I've now added the AS to cap off then JBL Aquabasis Plus. added iron bottom and bacter 100 just to ensure good growth.

I'm close to a plant list as soon as I've decided on the theme you lot will know too. I'm putting the order in on Monday and shall have them Wednesday planting next weekend.






here's the tank that sit's next to the one I'm scaping. 





and here's the 99% finished hard scape. there's 2 stone i gota move but I'll do that at the weekend. I've just about got it back to what it was.


----------



## Joecoral (22 Jan 2009)

*Re: The Henge part 2*

Ooh looks like theres gonna be tough competition between yours and the one next to it for the title of best!   
On a serious note, I really like your rock arrangement for the 'gumi, looking forward to seeing this planted, no doubt it will be of equally excellent quality to all your other recent scapes!


----------



## Mark Evans (22 Jan 2009)

*Re: The Henge part 2*



			
				Joecoral said:
			
		

> looking forward to seeing this planted, no doubt it will be of equally excellent quality to all your other recent scapes!



thanks Joe, really kind.


----------



## Mark Evans (24 Jan 2009)

*Re: The Henge part 2*

i reckon i've got my plant list, what ever i dont use can go into stock.

i'm going with m ubrosum even though i can only get it to creep. i considered r rotundifolia but i want small leaves through out

12 x HC
12 x e tennelus
12 x e acicularis
12 x m umbrosum
 and my own riccia.

i think that should do it. i may addd acouple more of each just to be on the safe side. the shop sell enough plants and may sell the spare ones if the scape looks ok after planting.


----------



## Dave Spencer (24 Jan 2009)

*Re: The Henge part 2*

Got any pics of the creeping MU, Mark?

Mine always grows upright.

Dave.


----------



## Mark Evans (24 Jan 2009)

*Re: The Henge part 2*



			
				Dave Spencer said:
			
		

> Got any pics of the creeping MU, Mark?



i'll sift through, i might have. 

i placed it at the right and left rear of the tank and its worked it's way forward by a good 10 inches from it's original place. i've slashed it back now. i did get height but only about 7 inches. this is my concern for this particular scape. i want the height.


----------



## Mark Evans (24 Jan 2009)

*Re: The Henge part 2*

plants ordered.

ive changed my mind about m ubrosum. i'm using r rotundifolia as its something they sell a lot of.

so....

18 pot of rotala rotundifolia 
18 pots of  	Hemianthus callitrichoides
18 pots of Echinodorus tenellus
12 pots eleocharis acicularis

66 pots for a 3 footer should give it a head start. i had 80 + for my 4 footer.


----------



## Tony Swinney (24 Jan 2009)

*Re: The Henge part 2*

Great looking hardscape arrangement Saintly - and thats quite a list of plants too.  I think I'd better start saving for my order for my 100cm !!  

Look forward the seeing the planting pics, and seeing how much the tank swallows up those plants.

Tony


----------



## George Farmer (24 Jan 2009)

*Re: The Henge part 2*

Are you anticipating the Rotala turning red, Mark?

Should look great, whatever the colour!


----------



## Mark Evans (24 Jan 2009)

*Re: The Henge part 2*



			
				George Farmer said:
			
		

> Are you anticipating the Rotala turning red, Mark?



i wish, would be nice. i don't mind if it stayes green. aquafluer don't do sp green hence the rotundifolia



			
				Tonser said:
			
		

> Great looking hardscape arrangement Saintly



thanks tony



			
				Tonser said:
			
		

> and thats quite a list of plants too



a few hours of sorting and planting there i reckon


----------



## Mark Evans (29 Jan 2009)

*Re: The Henge part 2*

well my 60 odd pots have arrived today so i have something to take my mind off the old scape.


----------



## Mark Evans (30 Jan 2009)

*Re: The Henge part 2*

well I'm planted out   

After the disaster that I've had this was just what i needed. 

i used about 50 pots in all. here's everything sorted out.....





sorting plant always takes time, but is well worth it when it comes to planting. in all i used 15 pots HC planted in the same way as Oliver Knott. i was going through the pain of individual stems, when the stems were so small and compact....really great HC BTW.

here's the downward view, as you can see 95% substrate covered.  8) 





and here's directly after planting. now folks please don't tell me the tank aint full.   I didn't realise until i put the lid back on. i WILL FILL TOMORROW 





it was quite amazing the amount of interest this generated. they sold a ton of plants and the spare hc was rightfully picked up by a plant enthusiast who'd never seen HC until today. 
one funny comment made by a customer.....

 "what so different about that?....those plant wont last 5 minutes....mine never do!"

i just gota humour these folk  :? 

anyway, I'm back tomorrow to check 
1. co2 is ok
2.set up second filter
3.fill up tank.
4. Take pictures.

Thanks for looking.


----------



## Thomas McMillan (30 Jan 2009)

*Re: The Henge part 2*

Looking amazing, Mark. I'm sure this is gonna be one to watch. I'm sure the two MA's near me wouldn't say no to a planted tank if you asked them...


----------



## samc (30 Jan 2009)

*Re: The Henge part 2*

looks good as always id like to do one at a lfs near me they have show many tanks but there nothing special like the one next your one, maybe when iv learnt more i might ask them. how did u end up doing one? did you get asked?


----------



## George Farmer (30 Jan 2009)

*Re: The Henge part 2*

Crackin' job mate.  Well done.

Love the photography too.  Nice angles and presentation.

I'd like to do a feature sometime on planted display tanks in shops and this is one well worth following up.

I hope other MA stores take note of this - it could be instrumental in helping to progress the UK planted tank hobby and bringing it to the general fishkeeper.

Thanks for sharing, as always.


----------



## samc (30 Jan 2009)

*Re: The Henge part 2*

i agree with george as you said many people are interested in your one, i think alot more people could get into the hobby if they could see this kinda stuff in there lfs


----------



## John Starkey (30 Jan 2009)

*Re: The Henge part 2*

Hi Mark,i am speachless at the progress you have made in aquascaping in such a short space of time,absolute respect mate,(summer wil be here soon so you may get the fishing bug back)regards john


----------



## Mark Evans (30 Jan 2009)

*Re: The Henge part 2*



			
				john starkey said:
			
		

> Hi Mark,i am speachless at the progress you have made in aquascaping in such a short space of time,absolute respect mate



thanks John, it's just perseverance and research...oh and invaluable advice on UKAPS   



			
				john starkey said:
			
		

> (summer wil be here soon so you may get the fishing bug back)



pellet or paste?   

this next images may shock some of you but it's to show some of the newer members what's achievable if you put your mind to it. i was going to hold back on this image but what the heck.

this photo was taken feb last year so this was what i was doing just 11 months ago. algae fest.....







			
				George Farmer said:
			
		

> Crackin' job mate. Well done.
> 
> Love the photography too. Nice angles and presentation.



tar George, i'm trying to expand the look of my images



			
				Thomas McMillan said:
			
		

> Looking amazing, Mark. I'm sure this is gonna be one to watch. I'm sure the two MA's near me wouldn't say no to a planted tank if you asked them...



we'll see what the future holds. i want to make sure this one runs smoothly first.  



			
				samc said:
			
		

> i think alot more people could get into the hobby if they could see this kinda stuff in there lfs



there needs to be a lot more education on the hobby for sure.


----------



## scottturnbull (30 Jan 2009)

*Re: The Henge part 2*

Dogged, resolute, and back in amongst it after a set-back. Inspiring stuff. Good to see the 'kitchen scissors' method of planting HC being put to use.


----------



## LondonDragon (30 Jan 2009)

*Re: The Henge part 2*

Looking forward to that tank fill in Mark, hope you catch that same client in a few months time and ask "5 minutes hey" hehe 

Good work and hopefully a start of something to further the hobby, show people that if done properly you can get great results, just need to spent initially on the right equipment.

Congrats mate


----------



## Mark Evans (31 Jan 2009)

*Re: The Henge part 2*



			
				LondonDragon said:
			
		

> Looking forward to that tank fill in Mark, hope you catch that same client in a few months time and ask "5 minutes hey" hehe



cheers bud, yeah with a bit of luck i can prove to him that plants can survive.



			
				scottturnbull said:
			
		

> Dogged, resolute, and back in amongst it after a set-back. Inspiring stuff. Good to see the 'kitchen scissors' method of planting HC being put to use.
> Dogged, resolute, and back in amongst it after a set-back. Inspiring stuff. Good to see the 'kitchen scissors' method of planting HC being put to use.



just what the doctor ordered.

I've seen this method in Oliver's tanks and also amano's. if the tank were smaller I'd do it ukaps style, but i have to think along the lines of the general public that come into the shop. try and make it a s easy as possible for them. 

it's the same with the planting! i didn't want to use stems in the back but i thought it would be best top consider shop sales also. the last reaming pots of rotala, hc and e tenellus were snapped up instantly on the strength of this scape....so as a sales toy, this scape if looked after should pay for it's self in no time.


----------



## aaronnorth (31 Jan 2009)

*Re: The Henge part 2*

Tank looks very good, any ideas on stocking? (cant remember if you said it or not!)



> "what so different about that?....those plant wont last 5 minutes....mine never do!"



I hate it when people say that, they never put in any research into why they are dieing, they are no different to terrestial plants, they still need nutrients, CO2, light etc, it is just harder to get it too the plants in an aquarium - good job their fish last longer than 5mins too thankfully to the bacteria    

Rant over


----------



## jay (31 Jan 2009)

*Re: The Henge part 2*

I'd love to see the look on that guys face in a few weeks when that tank has filled in.


----------



## Mark Evans (31 Jan 2009)

*Re: The Henge part 2*

well i'm not going to dwell on it too much, TBH the guy has a point. if you don't know any different, how do you know how plants should grow?....it's just education thats needed.

stocking wisw aaron, i've got free choice. so i'll start with an algae crew pretty shortly, 6 ottos to start with and a dozen amano shrimp. i'm not going to put the filter under too much strain, even though the media is mature. i've opted for 1 405 fluval and 1 x korolia 2 power head and the plants in every part of the tank are swaying   

OK, these are the last images for a while.

if things go wrong don't blame me!....blame these 2. Natalie and Matt   joking apart, these 2 are great and i trust matt 100%






a different angle....





what's in store...





and a full tank shot. burnt out background just to show the rock work and planting better.





planting sure makes a big difference to the over all layout of a iwagumi   

hope you like


----------



## chump54 (31 Jan 2009)

*Re: The Henge part 2*

i like the lines created by the rocks, it seems to make the whole scape flow from the corners to the center(ish).

Great!

Chris


----------



## samc (31 Jan 2009)

*Re: The Henge part 2*

looks great i really like this one im looking foward to seeing it grown in more


----------



## Mark Evans (31 Jan 2009)

*Re: The Henge part 2*



			
				chump54 said:
			
		

> i like the lines created by the rocks, it seems to make the whole scape flow from the corners to the center(ish).



it was the plan that i had in my head. i always breath a sigh of relief after hardscape and planting. slowly with each scape, the out come ends up as i planned. 8) 



			
				samc said:
			
		

> looks great i really like this one im looking foward to seeing it grown in more



cheers samc


----------



## John Starkey (31 Jan 2009)

*Re: The Henge part 2*

Hi Mark,well done mate you have made a great job of the setup and i think customers should feel inspired to try it them selfs,regards john.


----------



## LondonDragon (31 Jan 2009)

*Re: The Henge part 2*

Looking great and obiously been reading amanos books on rock replacement, perfect triangles there 
Keep us posted on progress


----------



## Thomas McMillan (1 Feb 2009)

*Re: The Henge part 2*

It looks amazing from full frontal, can't wait to see it grown in more.


----------



## Tony Swinney (1 Feb 2009)

*Re: The Henge part 2*

Looks great Mark - this can only help increase 'planted' awareness !  I wish my local MA had a stock of plants like theirs   

Look forward to seeing it progress.

Tony


----------



## Mark Evans (1 Feb 2009)

*Re: The Henge part 2*



			
				LondonDragon said:
			
		

> Keep us posted on progress


oh yes, i'll be snapping away.   



			
				Thomas McMillan said:
			
		

> It looks amazing from full frontal, can't wait to see it grown in more.



cheers thomas



			
				Tonser said:
			
		

> this can only help increase 'planted' awareness ! I wish my local MA had a stock of plants like theirs



they dont usually carry that much stock, so hopefully it should always be quite full.

i've been down today to check co2 is running fine which it is. the hc is showing signs of growth. a couple pf clumps may not make it but it's not really a problem.

apparently according to Matt the manager, there is quite a lot of interest in the tank and some folk want to see me the following weekend, which is a good sign.   

simple things like cutting newly planted hairgrass down to the base took some customers by surprise and the shop has already shifted a load of aciularis now that they know how to at least plant it right. still a long way to go on the ferts, co2 and flow education. but all in good time.

 i think JBL are on board as in supplying the substrate system some co2 accessories. there putting a new JBL stand in store too based on the "planted tank" side of things. 

we'll see what the future has to offer   lets get the word out there!!!!


----------



## Joecoral (1 Feb 2009)

*Re: The Henge part 2*

Congratulations Mark, that looks fantastic! Hopefully people will see your tank and want something similar for their own homes
Keep the pictures coming too


----------



## Mark Evans (2 Feb 2009)

*Re: The Henge part 2*

due to weather conditions, i took a 10 minute trip to MA to check the state of the tank. all is good. like i said before, a couple of clumps of HC didn't make it but the others are looking good. i think maybe the cold water may have put it into shock when i first filled it  :? 

rotala has taken it's greeny hue on the crown. I've also done a 50%W/C just to reset the clock until the weekend.

i'm back home now amd not having a tank at home to take care of is hard. so people theres another journal coming   my small arcadia tank! 35L i think. I've got enough kit now to scape a dozen tanks. and plants on demand.


----------



## Themuleous (4 Feb 2009)

*Re: The Henge part 2*

Thats a cracking layout, really natural.  People wont be able to resist trying something themselves with that in their LFS 

Sam


----------



## Mark Evans (4 Feb 2009)

*Re: The Henge part 2*



			
				Themuleous said:
			
		

> Thats a cracking layout, really natural. People wont be able to resist trying something themselves with that in their LFS



thanks sam, really kind of you to say.

i got some jigerypokery at the weekend. about 10% of the hc is lost. just died. the other 80% has taken   (thankfully) so it's just a case of planting a bit more (the proper way) and letting nature take over. 

i may get a chance to go tomorrow if the weather stops play at work. i need to be with it in the first few weeks.

then after the jigerpokery on sunday, I'm off to see George and have a nice cup of tea!


----------



## TDI-line (4 Feb 2009)

*Re: The Henge part 2*

Looks great Mark.


----------



## George Farmer (5 Feb 2009)

*Re: The Henge part 2*





Sexy rocks and composition.  Will look superb when mature.

You're doing the hobby proud mate.  Well done.


----------



## John Starkey (5 Feb 2009)

*Re: The Henge part 2*

HI mark,its starting to look really nice now,the rock placement is begining to really stand out,regards john


----------



## Mark Evans (5 Feb 2009)

*Re: The Henge part 2*



			
				George Farmer said:
			
		

> You're doing the hobby proud mate. Well done.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



cheers George,

 if i can help folk i will.so if this scape helps introduce just one person to the hobby then I've achieved something  



			
				john starkey said:
			
		

> HI mark,its starting to look really nice now,the rock placement is begining to really stand out,regards john



cheers John, I'm pleased with the stone arrangement. i wish i had it at home.

I've been over to MA today. W/C etc. tanks looking good. the HC has now taken and i think i've lost what is to be lost, so I'm over the worst. 

6 shrimps have been added to the 4 ottos. it's to stay like that for a couple of weeks then more shrimp and ottos. 

i cant believe what's happening to the rotala....its going red!   i cant get it to do that in my tanks. so i may end up with a wall of red....some may be thinking why put rotala in?....because i thought it would stay a pinky colour.


----------



## aaronnorth (5 Feb 2009)

*Re: The Henge part 2*



> i got some jigerypokery at the weekend. about 10% of the hc is lost. just died. the other 80% has taken  (thankfully) so it's just a case of planting a bit more (the proper way) and letting nature take over.




what happened to the other 10%


----------



## Mark Evans (5 Feb 2009)

*Re: The Henge part 2*



			
				aaronnorth said:
			
		

> what happened to the other 10%



didnt you read?

it died. the rest is doing fine now. emerged to submersed with cold water...not a good combo in my eyes.


----------



## vauxhallmark (6 Feb 2009)

*Re: The Henge part 2*



			
				saintly said:
			
		

> aaronnorth said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 Read your original post again, Saintly!


----------



## Mark Evans (6 Feb 2009)

*Re: The Henge part 2*



			
				vauxhallmark said:
			
		

> Read your original post again, Saintly!



I'm confused...

i wrote about 4 post ago that a few clumps didnt make it (died) 

ahh unless Aaron means it might of ended up in my tank....hard to convey wit and humour. sorry aaron if I've up set you.


----------



## chump54 (6 Feb 2009)

*Re: The Henge part 2*

i think Aaron is referring to your maths??????


----------



## Mark Evans (6 Feb 2009)

*Re: The Henge part 2*

   absolute apologies to AAron! 

good god, i'm going nutty! 

yeah, 90%... the other 10%....mmmm, it vanished.  

i feel bad now.


----------



## aaronnorth (6 Feb 2009)

*Re: The Henge part 2*



			
				saintly said:
			
		

> absolute apologies to AAron!
> 
> good god, i'm going nutty!
> 
> ...



haha its ok


----------



## Mark Evans (7 Feb 2009)

*Re: The Henge part 2*

just a quicky...


----------



## John Starkey (7 Feb 2009)

*Re: The Henge part 2*

Hi Mark,sweet mate really sweet,regards john.


----------



## aquaticmaniac (7 Feb 2009)

*Re: The Henge part 2*

It's looking good. The rotala adds an interesting effect.


----------



## Thomas McMillan (7 Feb 2009)

*Re: The Henge part 2*

mark, this is looking well class nice one


----------



## Mark Evans (8 Feb 2009)

*Re: The Henge part 2*



			
				Thomas McMillan said:
			
		

> mark, this is looking well class nice one



good on ya thomas



			
				aquaticmaniac said:
			
		

> It's looking good. The rotala adds an interesting effect.



thanks leah.



			
				john starkey said:
			
		

> Hi Mark,sweet mate really sweet,regards john.



thanks very much kind sir!

The tank's seems to be taking on a very different look to what i originally envisaged. In appearence, it's developing a summery look.i think this may be down to the colour of the rotala. 

now some maybe laughing in there sleeves at the idea of putting r rotundifolia into a tank and that i was expecting it to stay green....well the fact of the matter is, i cant make it go red to save my life   until now!

now theres nothing obviously different in this, my 60cm and The Miracle Mire....except for one thing!....

now  all 3 tanks have r rotundifolia from AQUAFLEUR all the same dosing regimes and W/C (relative to tank size of course) co2 and filtration (all exceed at least 15 x turnover)

the one thing thats different is in this particular scape 1 of the 39wt5s has a colour temp of 5400K and the other 8000K. my other tanks also run @ 8800K. i'm wondering whether its colour temp that could bring such colouring? it's early days for this rotala, but it will go red for sure.

my 60cm contains rotala twice the size and is as green as sp green....almost

this image is well and trully PS'D but it gives the shape of the layout quite well...





and how the tanks is fitting in to the overall layout of the shop....


----------



## johnny70 (8 Feb 2009)

*Re: The Henge part 2*

nice looking scape Mark, can't wait for final pictures, its going to be awesome.

forgive my ignorance but which MA is this at? I read the thread but didn't see it mentioned, unless my eye sight is a bad as I think it is

JOHNNY


----------



## Mark Evans (8 Feb 2009)

*Re: The Henge part 2*



			
				johnny70 said:
			
		

> nice looking scape Mark, can't wait for final pictures, its going to be awesome.



thanks johnny. it's the east bridgford division. i should ad that to the title


----------



## hellohefalump (8 Feb 2009)

This is looking brilliant.  When I'm next in Nottingham (my cousins live there) I'll be sure to take the time to get over and have a look.


----------



## johnny70 (8 Feb 2009)

Thanks Mark, looks like a trip down there me thinks, we normally go to the MA @ The Duckeries, so a trip to East Bridgford isn't out of the way

JOHNNY


----------



## Mark Evans (8 Feb 2009)

johnny70 said:
			
		

> Thanks Mark, looks like a trip down there me thinks, we normally go to the MA @ The Duckeries, so a trip to East Bridgford isn't out of the way
> 
> JOHNNY





			
				hellohefalump said:
			
		

> This is looking brilliant. When I'm next in Nottingham (my cousins live there) I'll be sure to take the time to get over and have a look.


great guys and galls.   

give it a week or 2 then things should look a bit better.remember it's only a week old.

i should be in every weekend, if times marry i may meet you.


----------



## aaronnorth (8 Feb 2009)

i think the rotala will/ already is addiing an interesting effect, it shall look great when finished


----------



## samc (8 Feb 2009)

looks great i have a little gumi which i was thinking of putting rotala at the back which id say will stay green but ill see


----------



## Ed Seeley (8 Feb 2009)

I think all the locals should coordinate a date and time and meet up there!  We can admire Mark's handy-work together then!

Next weekend or the week after?


----------



## Mark Evans (8 Feb 2009)

aaronnorth said:
			
		

> i think the rotala will/ already is addiing an interesting effect,



certainly different to what i had in mind.



			
				samc said:
			
		

> looks great i have a little gumi which i was thinking of putting rotala at the back which id say will stay green but ill see



trial and error samc. best way of learning.



			
				Ed Seeley said:
			
		

> I think all the locals should coordinate a date and time and meet up there! We can admire Mark's handy-work together then!
> 
> Next weekend or the week after?



 no pressure then!   

i'd say at least 3 weeks. give the e tenellus a chance to change form and the HC to take over a little. i'll be there every weekend though....sundays for an hour or 2


----------



## Ed Seeley (8 Feb 2009)

saintly said:
			
		

> Ed Seeley said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Didn't mean to gather together to critique your scape mate (honestly!   ).  More to meet up for a bit of a social!  There's a few drinking establishments locally too so we could have a good chat and a beverage!


----------



## Mark Evans (8 Feb 2009)

Ed Seeley said:
			
		

> Didn't mean to gather together to critique your scape mate (honestly!  ).



(wipes brow) phewww  .



			
				Ed Seeley said:
			
		

> More to meet up for a bit of a social! There's a few drinking establishments locally too so we could have a good chat and a beverage!



sounds good! i'm a lemonade man myself, but to meet up with fellow scapers would be great. nice to see  george today.


----------



## Ed Seeley (8 Feb 2009)

What about the Sunday 22nd February then?  Whenever you're usually there will do for the time.  Should give it a bit more chance to fill in and a bit of time for the weather to improve!


----------



## Mark Evans (8 Feb 2009)

Ed Seeley said:
			
		

> What about the Sunday 22nd February then? Whenever you're usually there will do for the time. Should give it a bit more chance to fill in and a bit of time for the weather to improve!



sounds good....so is there any one else in the vicinity who would like to come along? i do the W/C at about 10.00 i play around for an hour so 11.00ish? actually 12.00 ish if were to venture to a pub


----------



## Ed Seeley (8 Feb 2009)

saintly said:
			
		

> Ed Seeley said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sunday 22nd at 11am then!  I'll stick a thread up in the events section and see who we can get along!!!  I think there's a fair few people either Nottingham or nearby that could come along, not to mention off to the East side too.


----------



## Mark Evans (9 Feb 2009)

i'm bored!

nothing to out of the ordinary, just grab shots i suppose


----------



## Ed Seeley (9 Feb 2009)

Still looking good for grab shots!  Better than my best ones!

BTW what's the stocking plan for this tank?


----------



## Thomas McMillan (9 Feb 2009)

Very nice shots there.

i think Rummynose or Ember Tetras would look amazing in this one, a bit generic but it's a shop tank so thats the sort of thing you want.


----------



## Garuf (9 Feb 2009)

Clown loaches, some neon tetras, a load of guppies, some corys, half a dozen oscars and some snails.


----------



## Mark Evans (9 Feb 2009)

good question ed, thanks for the comments guys.

currently theres just 4 ottos in there and 6 amano shrimp. just to contend with any early diatoms. there's no signs of any kind of unwanted growth at the minute. so the algae crew wont get any bigger just yet.

as the focal fish, i'm leaning towards cardinals   yep cardinals.

rummies did cross my mind, but the whole scape is developing a real summery vibe and i reckon the striking red/blue would stand out a treat. firstly though i want filter up to speed and carpeting plants to of covered 100% before i start to add the main fish.


----------



## GreenNeedle (9 Feb 2009)

That shot from an angle looking from below looks really good 

AC


----------



## Mark Evans (10 Feb 2009)

SuperColey1 said:
			
		

> That shot from an angle looking from below looks really good



cheers andy.

i've been across AGAIN   today. it's great that i can get so much in the early stages. especialy with a public scape. it didnt dawn on me until a few days ago that if this had of gone wrong, my credibility would of gone flying out the window. 

so, in the short space of 24hours, yesterday until now...the e tenellus is sending out runners on open parts   great sign. i've left them until the weekend.

no tank pics, just one of my lad feeding the fish....


----------



## TDI-line (10 Feb 2009)

Mark, have you thought about getting a part time job there, for when it snows again.


----------



## Mark Evans (10 Feb 2009)

TDI-line said:
			
		

> Mark, have you thought about getting a part time job there, for when it snows again.



believe it or not...yes!    head of planted tanks depo.


----------



## GreenNeedle (10 Feb 2009)

saintly said:
			
		

> SuperColey1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think you could look at it from 2 ways really.

-You realise how much you put into your home tanks from just spotting things whilst having constant viewing pleasure 
-With it not being in front of you all the time your time is limited and there's less tinkering!!!

AC


----------



## Mark Evans (10 Feb 2009)

SuperColey1 said:
			
		

> -With it not being in front of you all the time your time is limited and there's less tinkering!!!



yeah. true andy. thankfully i got the rock layout that i wanted and the planting scheme pretty much from the off. kinda proves to me even more on how a hardscape IMO should be bang on from the start. 
i had this conversation with George the other day. i could of carried on with the miracle mire and yeah, it would of looked ok but ultimately wasn't right. even before the breakdown i wasn't happy. also proof that i looked at it WAY to hard.

just looking at this scape for 20 mins a day, it feels fresh, but also any mistakes hit you instantly! but thankfully i feel it's ok. if you'd of said to me 12 months ago that i'll get to scape a public tank?.....well   

i'm sure you guys will spot problems with it though.


----------



## JamesM (10 Feb 2009)

Its looking sick Mark! A superb layout and the photography is awesome!


----------



## jay (10 Feb 2009)

Nice pics.
If your kid did that at MA @ Wembley, he's have now hand left. Massive koi.


----------



## Mark Evans (13 Feb 2009)

something's working!.....apparently 12 pots of HC came in Wednesday all sold by friday dinner along with rotala and other stuff .not surprising at 3.50 a pot. the scapes doing it's job i reckon.

i'm going tomorrw to trim the e tenellus which is running a riot. HC looks fantastic now   the only thing is....MA have a good scape, my mum has 2 and I at home?......not one   i've got the plan in my head though!


----------



## aaronnorth (13 Feb 2009)

saintly said:
			
		

> something's working!.....apparently 12 pots of HC came in Wednesday all sold by friday dinner along with rotala and other stuff .not surprising at 3.50 a pot. the scapes doing it's job i reckon.
> 
> i'm going tomorrw to trim the e tenellus which is running a riot. HC looks fantastic now   the only thing is....MA have a good scape, my mum has 2 and I at home?......not one   i've got the plan in my head though!



excellent news, cant wait too see it.

 Dobbies garden centre near me sells 3 pots for Â£8!! (HC & glosso) not sure if they have the offer still on though


----------



## samc (13 Feb 2009)

i just got some hc from a guy on ebay by a special order for Â£1.50 a pot and its amazing quality for price id say near tropica quality, ill post a pic if ya lyk


----------



## Ed Seeley (13 Feb 2009)

Looking forward to seeing it next weekend mate.  Nothing better to sell things than a really top class example of what they can look like!  We always used to try and do it when I had my old plant sales business!


----------



## aaronnorth (15 Feb 2009)

This tank looks 100x better in person, you can notice much more detail than in the pictures and get a real feel of the progress. I thought he had added/ changed the layout but apparently not! Worth the trip next weekend guys.   

Mark knows his stuff on aquascaping too  (if you hadnt already noticed lol)

Thanks.


----------



## Mark Evans (15 Feb 2009)

was a pleasure meeting young Aaron.

i came close to trimming the stems today even though they had not reached the surface. there bending and growing sideways,with new growth from each node. so it would be ok to trim now, but i left them for you guys to look at next week. 

runners of e tenellus are spreading as is e acicularis. The HC is looking good too and his hugging the substrate with it's life   i reckon it should be a tight carpet.

a couple of quick pics for those who cant come.


----------



## JamesM (15 Feb 2009)

Stunning!


----------



## Thomas McMillan (15 Feb 2009)

That growth is good, it looks great! I can see in my minds eye that it's gonna be stunning when grown in.


----------



## StevenA (15 Feb 2009)

Looks great Mark, it's been a real pleasure watching this thread


----------



## Wayney (15 Feb 2009)

It's looking top notch Mark, it's a real credit to ya and just shows how far you've come in such a short time !

I may see if i can make the short train journey up at some point and have a good gander at it  

Regards Wayne,


----------



## Themuleous (18 Feb 2009)

Lovely tank, really coming on.  You'll have to keep on top of those stem by the looks of things!!! 

Sam


----------



## altaaffe (18 Feb 2009)

That really is coming along fantastic and can only help to get more people interested.  I only wish I was closer so I could come and see it in person too.


----------



## Mark Evans (18 Feb 2009)

cheers guys.

well i can update you without even going to the shop! 

apparently the stems are now at the top of the tank, so for all you guys coming down Sunday, you may find that I've trimmed them.

there will be images from the weekends outing, hopefully a group shot would be nice.


----------



## samc (18 Feb 2009)

should be good to see how it went.
 i cant go unfortunatly. ill see it one day.....hopefully


----------



## aaronnorth (19 Feb 2009)

saintly said:
			
		

> cheers guys.
> 
> well i can update you without even going to the shop!
> 
> ...



they grew quick


----------



## LondonDragon (19 Feb 2009)

Tank is coming along nicely  congrats Mark

Any feedback from customers??


----------



## Mark Evans (19 Feb 2009)

aaronnorth said:
			
		

> they grew quick



i know. you saw them before as well. the tanks on steroids!



			
				LondonDragon said:
			
		

> Any feedback from customers??
> Tank is coming along nicely  congrats Mark
> 
> Any feedback from customers??



quite a lot paulo. plant turnover is better i think, certainly selling lots of HC and e tenellus.

I've actually come back via the shop tonight. there's one small thing that's annoying but cant be helped...there's a slight cloud to the water. bacterial bloom maybe. it's only slight so no big deal. 

the low growing plants a running rampant which is good. I've instructed matt to do another partial W/C tomorrow and I'll spend Saturday sorting things out, but overall I'm chuffed   considering I'm running it from a far!


----------



## LondonDragon (19 Feb 2009)

Sounds good Mark, I have that annoying clound in my shrimp tank for weeks too and can't seem to get rid of it.
I have tried Purigen too and it won't go away, maybe is the Aquasoil, was messing a lot with it before it happened.

Just make sure those customers that brought the plants know what to do with them, otherwise they will come back complaining, put a UKAPS poster on the tank too for free information on how to keep plants alive 

Good work mate


----------



## Mark Evans (19 Feb 2009)

LondonDragon said:
			
		

> Just make sure those customers that brought the plants know what to do with them, otherwise they will come back complaining



unfortunately, that's not my part. that's down to the staff, who BTW are really keen. credit to matt and Natalie. 



			
				LondonDragon said:
			
		

> I have that annoying clound in my shrimp tank for weeks too and can't seem to get rid of it.



i had it in the miracle mire after filter maintenance. daily partial w/c got rid after a couple of weeks.


----------



## samc (19 Feb 2009)

i think the cloud is from bacteria, when you do filter maintance if you clean too much it kills the bacteria which turns white i had this problem and if you dont feed you fish for a few days it will clear up.
 you probely know this already but u never know.


----------



## Ray (20 Feb 2009)

It may look white but if its the same as mine its algae, not bacteria.  I knew this because when I added a JBL water polishing pad to my filter it came out pea green (but does not solve the problem).  Get them to run a UV unit on it for a few days.  Daily water changes might also do the trick but I never have time for that.  When I had it Clive insisted it would pass as the tank matures, but you are too public to wait, so UV will do the job.  

As I said elsewhere Mark, love this Iwagumi.  Love all your Iwagumi's actually...


----------



## Mark Evans (21 Feb 2009)

a quick update. 

well folks i've had to trim the stems, there getting a tad messy. but in all honesty this rotala is the best i've grown. there were a few stems that had new growth right up the stem from each node   so hopefully this should bush quite easy.

heres before....






heres after...





i'm not sure about the cloudiness ray, i've done another w/c that's 3 in as many days, and it's doing the trick. another tomorrow before the gang arrive. 

the low growing plants are doing excellent so no problems there. 

all is going to plan


----------



## StevenA (21 Feb 2009)

Looking great Mark, very inspirational stuff. Wish I lived a bit closer so I could come and see it


----------



## Thomas McMillan (21 Feb 2009)

That growth looks great before the trim, I'm sure it'll look great when it's grown back in again. Nice work!


----------



## hellohefalump (21 Feb 2009)

It looked great before the trim, but I'm sure it'll look even better when it's grown back.  Fantastic scape, you should be really happy


----------



## Mark Evans (22 Feb 2009)

well 3 turned up on the day, Ed, paul(gratts) and Dan (tdi-line) i think dan crawford may of got lost somewhere up the M1.....

it's always nice to meet ukaps members. but especially nice to meet nice ones such as these guys, your all legends for turning out!   

here we are! I've named everyone so you don't get confused.





thanks to matt and Natalie too for there supply of coffee


----------



## Thomas McMillan (22 Feb 2009)

Looks like you had a good time!  It's always nice to put a name to a face.


----------



## Ed Seeley (22 Feb 2009)

Great to meet you guys today and chat.  Think we covered most things over a couple of hours!!!   

The only problem with that picture is the fact that I always look ridiculous in pictures!

The tank looks really great in the flesh and is really filling out well.  The HC is really sticking close to the substrate and all with just 2 T5 bulbs!  Great work Mark.

Thanks for the plants too Dan, I'll update my journal once I've taken some more pics and added the new ones!!!


----------



## TDI-line (22 Feb 2009)

Can i breath out now...   

It was nice to meet everyone today and have a good chat, and your tank is very impressive Mark.


----------



## Ed Seeley (22 Feb 2009)

BTW does anyone know what happened to Dan Crawford???


----------



## Mark Evans (22 Feb 2009)

EARTH CALLING DAN!!!!!! hope he's ok


----------



## hellohefalump (22 Feb 2009)

Dan's lost, he's trying to find my lost fire extinguishers which the couriers have been driving round the country for a week!


----------



## Dan Crawford (22 Feb 2009)

Hi guys! I'm sorry I didn't turn up, one of those days :0( everything has been against me. Really gutted guys, hope to meet up soon.
Cheers
Dan


----------



## Ed Seeley (22 Feb 2009)

No worries mate; these things happen!  We were just getting a bit worried you'd ended up in a ditch or something!


----------



## TDI-line (22 Feb 2009)

Was you hung over Dan....


----------



## Dan Crawford (22 Feb 2009)

TDI-line said:
			
		

> Was you hung over Dan....


Well the day ends in a "Y"


----------



## Simon D (22 Feb 2009)

I'm gutted I didn't make it too (not that I said I was going anyway). 

I was going to give the wife a couple of hours off and take my little girl to see yet another fish tank/shop, she'd have loved it. As It turned out my wife got up early with the little monster and left me in bed, I didn't wake up until 10 and was just too late to get on the road and make it in time. I did need that lie-in though, been working lots in schools over the half term break and didn't finish til late Saturday. 

I even wrote out the post code to put it in the satnav Sunday morning. Never mind, next time!


----------



## Mark Evans (23 Feb 2009)

Simon D said:
			
		

> I even wrote out the post code to put it in the satnav Sunday morning. Never mind, next time!
> I'm gutted I didn't make it too (not that I said I was going anyway).
> 
> I was going to give the wife a couple of hours off and take my little girl to see yet another fish tank/shop, she'd have loved it. As It turned out my wife got up early with the little monster and left me in bed, I didn't wake up until 10 and was just too late to get on the road and make it in time. I did need that lie-in though, been working lots in schools over the half term break and didn't finish til late Saturday.
> ...



another time simon. 

Ed Seeley and gratts!


----------



## TDI-line (23 Feb 2009)

Brilliant Mark.


----------



## aaronnorth (23 Feb 2009)

lol


----------



## Ed Seeley (23 Feb 2009)

See I knew I shouldn't have let you take all those photos as we were wandering around the store!!!!


----------



## LondonDragon (23 Feb 2009)

LOL shame on the turnover, wich I lived closer to you guys up north!! The southners don't seem to do much when it comes to meet ups! booohoooo


----------



## mr. luke (25 Feb 2009)

Saw it in the flesh today 
Incredible tank, you should be proud  8) 
As should the store manager/owner, made a few quid of plants in the tank i liked the look of   
Mention the disapearing ancistrus, he will know who i am 
went to buy a male ancistrus and it swam UP the OUTFLOW pipe  he was mesisng with the water flow to coax him out but it wasnt meant to be


----------



## Mark Evans (25 Feb 2009)

mr. luke said:
			
		

> Saw it in the flesh today
> Incredible tank, you should be proud 8)



thanks mr luke.   

i am pretty happy with this set up, i wish i had it at home   

soon i'll have my own


----------



## Thomas McMillan (25 Feb 2009)

Will this scape be long-term? If not, what will happen when it's lifespan is over? Another scape?


----------



## Mark Evans (26 Feb 2009)

Thomas McMillan said:
			
		

> Will this scape be long-term?



it could be. the stems will kill off the life span, but i could replant e acicularis in the back to prolong the life span.



			
				Thomas McMillan said:
			
		

> what will happen when it's lifespan is over? Another scape?



if i'm allowed to do another tank, i will   thats up to the big boss.this scape has boosted plant sales so it's not a bad thing.

 i should see why not. after all  it would only be the plants that would have to be bought.


----------



## Ed Seeley (26 Feb 2009)

I went into the MA at West Bridford today (in Wheatcroft's Garden Centre) and was chatting to the guy who runs it.  He was asking me if I'd been to East Bridgford recently to see this great planted tank?     I had a good chuckle at that!!!  He was surprised at the amount of CO2 you were injecting!

I think the owner should get you trying out a load of different scapes Mark and you should get him to agree to this soon.  Just think how a succession of great scapes in there would boost their sales and also give you another tank to try your skills on!!!


----------



## George Farmer (26 Feb 2009)

Ed Seeley said:
			
		

> He was surprised at the amount of CO2 you were injecting!


Most shops are still scared of CO2.  Normally because they don't have enough surface agitation - goes back to the 'old skool' of low turnovers being best for planted tanks.


----------



## Simon D (26 Feb 2009)

George, I agree.

It's a shame that my local stockist of tropica plants ruin them very quickly by lack of flow and insufficient CO2 (they use Tetra_plant_ CO2 optimat cannisters) Also the display tank gets direct sunlight for a few hours during the day. They do dose tpn(+?) but how often I don't know.

What a waste of good plants!


----------



## samc (26 Feb 2009)

i have the same problem in my LFS the have loads of tropica plants but half dead because they dont have a decent scape to boost sales and are in a standard tank


----------



## Mark Evans (27 Feb 2009)

I've managed to squeeze in a quick visit to the shop just to check on the status of the tank. the cloudy water is becoming nothing but a distant memory now   

i wont go on about plant growth, hopefully the following image will show you how things are doing.






excuse the fact that its slightly out of focus, i snapped it while talking to the JBL rep who coincidently loved what i was doing   

better images to follow over the weekend.


----------



## samc (27 Feb 2009)

its growing in great looking nice and green too. bet u wudnt mind that at home


----------



## BINKSY1973 (27 Feb 2009)

WOW, Very impressive scape and growth.

Cheers Gordon.


----------



## LondonDragon (27 Feb 2009)

Looking great Mark  I still don't see the UKAPS sticker on the tank  
Whats with all this free publicity for the store and non for UKAPS??


----------



## Mark Evans (27 Feb 2009)

LondonDragon said:
			
		

> Whats with all this free publicity for the store and non for UKAPS??



with good reason mate, which i cant really say on line.  8)


----------



## scottturnbull (27 Feb 2009)

saintly said:
			
		

> LondonDragon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This is the 21st Century. The information age. We're on the internet. The information super highway. This isn't a 1970s newspaper in East Berlin, you know.

On a different tack: I like the scape. The punters who made the comments about it not lasting must be eating their words.


----------



## Mark Evans (27 Feb 2009)

scottturnbull said:
			
		

> This is the 21st Century. The information age. We're on the internet. The information super highway. This isn't a 1970s newspaper in East Berlin, you know.



i know that, but it's not me you should be saying that to. 

i wanted to use logos on my online journals but was told i couldn't, so currently i'm not using ANY logos anywhere. fairs fair.



			
				scottturnbull said:
			
		

> On a different tack: I like the scape. The punters who made the comments about it not lasting must be eating their words.



thanks, believe it or not the same individual who said the plants wouldn't last 5 minutes also said the tank should have some decorations so i'm adding a "no fishing" sign tomorrow


----------



## JamesM (27 Feb 2009)

saintly said:
			
		

> thanks, believe it or not the same individual who said the plants wouldn't last 5 minutes also said the tank should have some decorations so i'm adding a "no fishing" sign tomorrow


:w000000t:  8)


----------



## Mark Evans (27 Feb 2009)

a quick compare image. it shows more the growth and how things merge together.not bad for about 5 weeks.


----------



## Themuleous (27 Feb 2009)

Thats an amazing change, hopefully regulars to the shop have enjoyed seeing it develop and are encourage to try it themselves 

Sam


----------



## Mark Evans (27 Feb 2009)

Themuleous said:
			
		

> hopefully regulars to the shop have enjoyed seeing it develop and are encourage to try it themselves



there are people coming in every weekend following the progress.  This is a great thing as the non educated can see how a tank can develop from it's early days to it's peak and also see what is possible with plants from there own LFS!


----------



## Mark Evans (28 Feb 2009)

here's for all you lovers of decoration. as soon as i put it in....well, what more can i say? works a treat.






a funny angle shot...





and this is the 6 week image after a bit of TLC. runners of e tenellus cut. glosso trimmed and stray r rotundifolia stems nipped out.
you can see the hc has a little way to go until its carpeted, but it wont be long. at least everything has lived longer than the estimated time suggested by a customer....5 minutes!




thanks for looking!


----------



## JamesM (28 Feb 2009)

Looking good bud


----------



## George Farmer (28 Feb 2009)

Looks great, Mark.  

Love the ornament too - you should keep it in there to show how tacky these things really are when compared with a decent planted tank.

Are the shop's staff making visitors aware of EI etc? 

My only concern is that plant sales will go up, which is great, but are the methods used in this tank explained too?  

I wonder how most fishkeepers react knowing that nitrates and phosphates are added frequently to minimise algae.  That must cause some confusion for general fishkeepers that aren't aware of the 'new school'.  The same can be said for decent circulation.  May still believe that low turnovers are best for planted tanks, along with substrate heating i.e. Dennerle and JBL.

This tank could/should be used as a major learning tool to advocate the more modern plant growing techniques.


----------



## Mark Evans (28 Feb 2009)

George Farmer said:
			
		

> The same can be said for decent circulation. May still believe that low turnovers are best for planted tanks, along with substrate heating i.e. Dennerle and JBL.



after an interesting cgat with the JBL rep alexis, i'm now planning on 1 or 2 things involving JBL and there products. similar to what you did george.

 there's a new substrate coming out which he wants me to try. 

if it works great....if not. no worries.

i'm aware of the ferts range, but he's taking info back to the labs (apparently) 

My only concern is that plant sales will go up, which is great, but are the methods used in this tank explained too? 

customers are made aware of NPK, but dosing regimes have to be determined by themselves. i really don't want to be held responsible for a load of failure due to my suggested regime.works for me everytime but it may not suit everyone else.

it's all trial and error. i have directed people to the relevant info regards to EI and/or TPN+


----------



## George Farmer (28 Feb 2009)

Nice one, Mark.

I've heard of this new JBL substrate.  Like Aqua Soil, apparently.  Should be good, and along with Oliver Knott's product, more competition which is generally always good for the consumer...

Keep up the good work mate.  You'll be doing this full-time soon...


----------



## aaronnorth (28 Feb 2009)

lol, the ornament brings back old memories


----------



## Mark Evans (1 Mar 2009)

George Farmer said:
			
		

> Keep up the good work mate. You'll be doing this full-time soon...



that's a tall order George.There's better than me out there in the UK   

 but any deals i can get must be beneficial i guess and i'm glad i can run a tank from distance even full blown EI high maintenance set ups.



			
				aaronnorth said:
			
		

> lol, the ornament brings back old memories



ahhh, mr tortoise  8)


----------



## Mark Evans (1 Mar 2009)

2 very important ladys in my life.

the first one is my wife admiring the shrimps...i think  





and the second is Nat who's slowing being converted to high maintenance regimes   water changes dosing etc....





fish are now being added slowly untill we have a good shoal. cardinlas tetras


----------



## George Farmer (1 Mar 2009)

Cardinal tetras are a good choice - a classic crowd pleaser.  

The high impact colour will balance nicely with the more natural greens.

Photos look great too - the aquascape just keeps looking better and better.


----------



## billy boy (1 Mar 2009)

Tank's looking really good    How do they control the water temp when filling with a hose? Do you just use a mixer tap to get the right temp? Could be worth looking into as it would save a fair bit off time, I already use my fx5 to empty 50% of the water which takes under 2 minutes, Combine that with refilling with a hose lol i could be sorted in half a hour


----------



## Mark Evans (1 Mar 2009)

billy boy said:
			
		

> How do they control the water temp when filling with a hose?



i dont, with the mild temp i dont bother. but when it was cold, it was left to reach room temp. it how I've always done it. the fish love swimming into the incoming water.



			
				George Farmer said:
			
		

> Cardinal tetras are a good choice - a classic crowd pleaser.



my reasons for putting them in. instant appeal. 



			
				George Farmer said:
			
		

> Photos look great too - the aquascape just keeps looking better and better.



thanks mate. just need to keep on top if it now. i'm already planning the next tank!


----------



## Mark Evans (4 Mar 2009)

ok the fish stocking numbers is rising slowly. theres 18 or so cardinals in there now. 

the rotala is taking on a loveley colour too. pinks reds, not what i was expecting TBH.





i've also got 90%confirmation to scape a long term tank   so something to look forward to. i just wish i could get my own tank running....not long now


----------



## Thomas McMillan (4 Mar 2009)

This tank looks absoloutely stunning! You should be well proud, Mark.


----------



## Mark Evans (4 Mar 2009)

Thomas McMillan said:
			
		

> This tank looks absoloutely stunning! You should be well proud, Mark.



cheers mate, i'm happy with it for sure. 

i keep taking relevant bits from each of my tanks...hard scape placement, plant choice, knowing how to grow those plants and slowly improve on the overall look of the next tank...hopefully!


----------



## hellohefalump (4 Mar 2009)

wow...


----------



## Mark Evans (5 Mar 2009)

hellohefalump said:
			
		

> wow...



thanks helena   

last pic for a bit. i'm on a mission not to post images. it seems to work better and for the sanity of you lot   

the most important things in my life.

my boy, my wife and my aquariums 





cheerio for a while  8)


----------



## Tony Swinney (5 Mar 2009)

saintly said:
			
		

> last pic for a bit. i'm on a mission not to post images



Noooooooooooo      We love pictures


----------



## Mark Evans (5 Mar 2009)

Tonser said:
			
		

> Noooooooooooo  We love pictures



cheers, you and a couple of others may love em', but even some of the hardcore saintly posters stay quiet now. time for me to hibernate a little. re invent my posting ways.

i gota visit posters anonymous


----------



## Tony Swinney (5 Mar 2009)

The old "Addictive Posting Syndrome", eh ?

Good luck with the recovery  

Ironically, thats my 200th post !


----------



## LondonDragon (5 Mar 2009)

saintly said:
			
		

> the most important things in my life.
> my boy, my wife and my aquariums


In that order???? hahaha just kidding  

Tank is coming along nicely Mark, one of the best I have seen from you mate, shame its all the way up north, would be worth a visit to see it in the flesh. Congrats on the tank and the prospect of a long term scape too. Looking forward to your future scapes


----------



## a1Matt (5 Mar 2009)

saintly said:
			
		

> Tonser said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



he he, well I never say much on your threads Mark, but I love reading them and I particularly like looking at the pictures


----------



## Steve Smith (5 Mar 2009)

a1Matt said:
			
		

> ...well I never say much on your threads Mark, but I love reading them and I particularly like looking at the pictures



Agreed   Usually make a good read mate!


----------



## Simon D (5 Mar 2009)

saintly said:
			
		

> time for me to hibernate a little. re invent my posting ways.



Just stop the garble and post the pics, they speak a thousand words!  

Love the tank: inspirational!!


----------



## jay (5 Mar 2009)

I'd love to have more to say about your posts Mark, but i'm sure there is only so many times you can read "mate your tank looks absolutely stunning... as usual"

 

Sure after a few more trims, the rotala will redden even more.


----------



## Mark Evans (7 Mar 2009)

arghh ya twisted my arm.....   it's not just for the regulars it's also for the new members that I've pointed in the direction of UKAPS   

OK nothing drastic....

I've been for my weekly trim. just to take care of e tenellus runners. I've also shaped the riccia stones, and mown the hairgrass that goes up the path.

the rotala is on course for some the best I've ever grown (colour wise) I've got a photo shoot coming up in the next 3 weeks or so and I've got a to make sure the stems look good for that time. so, the plan is to trim them next week, (they should be at the top then) which gives the stems just under 2 weeks to develop new crowns. i really have fingers crossed otherwise the tank is going to look average in the image. 

by my reckoning 2 weeks is plenty for the stems to develop new crowns   

so the first image is sideways on....






the second was to access what a flash head would do for the final shoot. it's convinced me to hire 2 x flash heads for this tank....i always say this and never get around to photographing my tanks properly  :? 

you can just see my hand holding the flash





i'm aware of the reflections, but come shoot day it will be total blackout....promise.

so there you have it. half way through the tanks life.


----------



## John Starkey (7 Mar 2009)

Hi Mark,its turning into a lovely layout,cant find any fault with it as far as i can see,
regards john.


----------



## George Farmer (7 Mar 2009)

Brilliant, Mark!

If I had to pick one minor area for improvement it would be that the two central 'pillows' of Riccia do nothing for the whole layout - from my perspective, anyway.  

They are a minor distraction that look a little too artifice in relation to the natural-looking blending and textures of the remaining composition.

Take this critique as a compliment, if you can.  It is very easy to see such a minor distraction in such a well-aquascaped tank!

I'm looking forward to seeing this in the flesh soon!


----------



## Mark Evans (7 Mar 2009)

George Farmer said:
			
		

> I suspect you already know this and intend pruning them back prior to a final shoot...?



 ones is distracting. in fact i placed them unevenly from the start   .

 i just left them. guess i gota move em now  in a way it's good we have an AGA judge to put forward valid points of critique. 

my inexperience shows through at times. still valuable lessons being learnt all the time



			
				john starkey said:
			
		

> Hi Mark,its turning into a lovely layout,cant find any fault with it as far as i can see,
> regards john.



thanks john.


----------



## George Farmer (7 Mar 2009)

All good mate.  I've added some comments to my last post...


----------



## Mark Evans (7 Mar 2009)

George Farmer said:
			
		

> All good mate. I've added some comments to my last post...



i see matey, i'm chuckling to myself   

your absalutley bang on, when it comes to riccia stones i just place them randomly without even thinking what there going to do in the future.

your comments are always welcome. trust me.


----------



## gratts (7 Mar 2009)

Great stuff Mark
The HC has filled out so much in a couple of weeks, looks fantastic now!


----------



## Mark Evans (7 Mar 2009)

gratts said:
			
		

> The HC has filled out so much in a couple of weeks, looks fantastic now!


thanks paul. it's certainly changed since you last saw it.


----------



## Mark Evans (8 Mar 2009)

polishing pads has just transformed the water clarity over night!   

for some reason, theres been loose particles floating about for some time adding to the slight haze. we put 2 polishing pads in yesterday and hey presto...crystal clear water   

i think because of the old AS being mushy, the flow has been picking up the real fine particles and they've just been circulating with settling, what ever the cause, it's over now.

it's amazing the difference in the overall look of the tank.


----------



## George Farmer (8 Mar 2009)

saintly said:
			
		

> polishing pads has just transformed the water clarity over night!


Are they the JBL Symec Micro?  You cut it to size and fit them in your filter.  I have some but haven't used them yet.

Sounds like they're a good idea to use prior to a photo shoot...  I'm doing my 120cm soon. 

One thing I did hear from a JBL rep, they do clog quickly so need changing/removing soon after to maintain decent circulation.

Nice one mate.


----------



## Mark Evans (8 Mar 2009)

George Farmer said:
			
		

> Are they the JBL Symec Micro?



no mate, just the fluval ones. i've never had this problem before and it was doing my head in, but it's certainly worked. 



			
				George Farmer said:
			
		

> Sounds like they're a good idea to use prior to a photo shoot... I'm doing my 120cm soon.



yeah, everyones chomping at the bit to see that....rightly so, it is a great scape...


----------



## George Farmer (8 Mar 2009)

saintly said:
			
		

> no mate, just the fluval ones. i've never had this problem before and it was doing my head in, but it's certainly worked.


Good stuff.  Will they be replaced frequently, or just removed when appropriate?



			
				saintly said:
			
		

> yeah, everyones chomping at the bit to see that....rightly so, it is a great scape...


Thanks mate.  Trouble is - the higher the expectation, the bigger the potential disappointment...   I'll be happy with a ranking higher than 898th in the 2009 IAPLC!!  PFK readers will get a sneak preview in the April issue, if they're really interested in seeing it...

Anyway, enough plugging of my stuff.    

Keep up the good work, Mark.

I'm not sure if you've talked about this, but how long will this be running for in the shop?

Will you be doing the re-scape?


----------



## Mark Evans (8 Mar 2009)

George Farmer said:
			
		

> Good stuff. Will they be replaced frequently, or just removed when appropriate?



when needed. matt will change it on Thursday (w/c day) for new ones.



			
				George Farmer said:
			
		

> 'll be happy with a ranking higher than 898th



oddly enough i was looking through IAPLC book from 2006, and top be quit honest (controversial now) i cannot for the life of me get my head around the judging. there are obviously scapes that should place higher than they are....such as your from last year. it almost makes me not want to enter.



			
				George Farmer said:
			
		

> I'm not sure if you've talked about this, but how long will this be running for in the shop?



good question, the way i see it is, the tanks current form  is governed by the stems. as long as i can keep trimming and they respond well to being trimmed, i'm ok, but amano does say (cant remember where i read it) stems will only take so much trimming before they give up.

it's the height too, from this image ideally they don't want to be much taller for the best look, but once I've got my "final" image, i can carry on and make them into a proper 2:1 ratio almost, reaching the surface   
would be great ti improve my trimming skills





i think theres a good 3 months left?....but for it to be at it's best?....2 months. these are only rough calculations though. limiting the light will prolong the scape further still, but it's only on 6 and a half hours as it is.



			
				George Farmer said:
			
		

> Will you be doing the re-scape?



of this tank?...I'd like to do something else in it, high maintenance again but what i don't know. 

there's a few people now asking if I'd do scapes at home, but my plates becoming full as it is  :? business' , offices etc...yes! home tanks?...not sure

there's a long term scape in the pipeline to in a 120 x 50 x 60H


----------



## George Farmer (8 Mar 2009)

Good stuff mate.

Agreed that doing most customers home tanks, as hi-tech planted aquascapes, presents unrealistic challenges.  

I would say a lot people are immediate gratification seekers and see your display tank, thinking, "I want that".  But most are not prepared for the cost outlay and maintenance required.  

Also if they can afford the gear and your services, then they'd more likely go for a reef.  Reef are far more popular than planted, and probably always will be, due to the high impact nature of the livestock.  I still need to set up a reef...

Re. the IAPLC I think the scoring system may explain the 'odd' rank structure, to some degree.  If there's over 1000 entries, maths tells us that just one point may make the difference of a few hundred ranks.  I've learnt some valuable lessons from my previous entries so am hopeful for this year.

BTW the funky white BiOrb to the left of the photo looks so comical, in stark contrast, next to your slice of nature...  It almost typifies the huge range of taste there is out there.  It's an amazing hobby!


----------



## Ray (8 Mar 2009)

George Farmer said:
			
		

> saintly said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've used that product - the instructions say to only leave them in 24 hours - they are very fine.  Can't comment on the effectiveness - the pad came out pea green so I then knew the cloudiness was algae - but at least I then knew to switch to UV.


			
				George Farmer said:
			
		

> Re. the IAPLC I think the scoring system may explain the 'odd' rank structure, to some degree. If there's over 1000 entries, maths tells us that just one point may make the difference of a few hundred ranks. I've learnt some valuable lessons from my previous entries so am hopeful for this year.


I too was baffled by your poor showing last year - really didn't seem right.  Where is the scoring system explained - its always seemed quite mysterious (unless perhaps one can read Japansese Aqua Journals?)


----------



## Mark Evans (12 Mar 2009)

now you seem em'.....






now you don't!





I've also had to cut back on the lighting due to a build up of the green stuff on the stone, plus feeding of fish attributed to it i reckon. i boosted the lighting by a big margin too soon....

sorry george, the riccia stone is still there


----------



## Steve Smith (12 Mar 2009)

It looks so dense and compact after the trim 

How often are you trimming the stems at the moment mark?  What would your advice be when starting a new tank, plant thick and dense?


----------



## Mark Evans (12 Mar 2009)

SteveUK said:
			
		

> It looks so dense and compact after the trim



unbelievably so steve. this is only the second trim, so i have high hopes for a really compact bush.



			
				SteveUK said:
			
		

> How often are you trimming the stems at the moment mark?



like i say,second so far.



			
				SteveUK said:
			
		

> What would your advice be when starting a new tank, plant thick and dense?



absolutely, this in a 90cm is 13 pots worth.


----------



## JamesM (12 Mar 2009)

/me is loving your bush(es)


----------



## Themuleous (13 Mar 2009)

Awesome, simply awesome.

What did you do with the lighting in the end?  Stick with the two tubes or up it to more?

Sam


----------



## Mark Evans (13 Mar 2009)

thanks guys. 



			
				Themuleous said:
			
		

> Awesome, simply awesome.



cheers sam, means a lot mate.

it's just 2 x 29w t5's 6 hours a day.

water parameters, i haven't a clue.


----------



## Aqua Essentials (13 Mar 2009)

saintly said:
			
		

> I've also had to cut back on the lighting due to a build up of the green stuff on the stone, plus feeding of fish attributed to it i reckon. i boosted the lighting by a big margin too soon....



This tank is a cracker 

Re. 'green stuff' sounds like you want some nerites in there. Be a nice selling point for the shop too.


----------



## Mark Evans (13 Mar 2009)

Aqua Essentials said:
			
		

> This tank is a cracker
> 
> Re. 'green stuff' sounds like you want some nerites in there. Be a nice selling point for the shop too.



thanks richard, an unusual visit my friend, but pleasurable all the same.  

yes, actually what snails that are in there certainly munch there way through the stuff that appears on the stones. i've limited the lighting too and cut right back on feed.

i've had this happen before and amano shrimp helped in  clearing it up too


----------



## George Farmer (13 Mar 2009)

saintly said:
			
		

> it's just 2 x 29w t5's 6 hours a day.


Reinforces you don't need high light or long photoperiods with decent nutrients and circulation.

Are they 29 or 39w?

Nice one mate, stems should look a treat in a couple of weeks...


----------



## Mark Evans (13 Mar 2009)

George Farmer said:
			
		

> Are they 29 or 39w?



i'm at it agian!   typo...sorry   

2 x 39w t5


----------



## Mark Evans (14 Mar 2009)

update.

cardinals are shy! they just wont come out of the stems unless being fed. so today, we put in 6 harlequins to see what happens, and it was a success. the harlequins didn't hide.actually the cardinals came out to play, but soon vanished when someone walked past the tank.

 so out come the cardinals and in go the harlequins.


----------



## JamesM (14 Mar 2009)

Better choice anyway I think mate


----------



## Mark Evans (14 Mar 2009)

JamesM said:
			
		

> Better choice anyway I think mate



i'm hoping so, they do look class actually as they swim in the top half just above the stem line, so photographing should be fun and easier   .


----------



## Mark Evans (17 Mar 2009)

cor, it's difficult to know which journal to post on   

anyway, I've received a call from matt confirming that the rotala is forming new crowns from where i trimmed it   so all looks good for it's photo which is coming soon.

the tanks always in my mind when I'm not around it, so are the worries that go with a planted tank.


----------



## Mark Evans (21 Mar 2009)

what a difference a day makes....and upping my trace dosing!

i suspected there was a short fall in a nutrient judging by my HC. now it wasn't bad but you just know something was missing. i upped my co2 and doubled trace dosing, and bingo, the tank's looking vibrant again.

just hope everything falls into place before next weeks photo!













another 10 shrimp went in today, so there must be 30 or 40 in there now and they've cleaned the stone a treat! rotala is making a comeback after it's trim. i also gave HC,tenellus and acicualris a haircut too.


----------



## aaronnorth (21 Mar 2009)

that lawn looks quality


----------



## George Farmer (21 Mar 2009)

Looks superb, Mark.  Getting better every time we see it, as it should.

Interesting on the CO2 and trace dosing.  What trace are you using?

I look forward to seeing it for real next week.  Coffee, white, one please mate.


----------



## Mark Evans (21 Mar 2009)

George Farmer said:
			
		

> Interesting on the CO2 and trace dosing. What trace are you using?



yeah, it's been a bit weird.

initially the HC went mental in terms of growth,then slowed down. over the last few weeks its looked OK, but not amazing.(not like I've had it in the past) but being the avid follower  of CEG, i go by his rule of thumb, if plants are not doing well usually its a CO2 problem. so, i pushed the co2. i only presume kno3 and po4 are ok, but trace, I'm always unsure if plants are getting enough especially low growing HC in a tall tank  :? 

i've also angled the power head downwards so ferts and co2 can be more evenly distributed. with the algae on the stones a couple of weeks ago also gave me an inclination  that something was wrong. (i panic at any sign of algae) so from that point i added more trace and co2....1 week on those stones are almost clean again.

anyway, i gave instruction to double dose trace and the HC has brightened up, a trim helped too i think.

the one other thing that contributed to the whole thing must be the mass of stems that were soaking up the nutrients, then i take those out and there's more ferts to go around.

The HC still needs time to really shine again after a trim but it still looks ok   

one of the downsides of having just 1 day to make all of these decisions, then leave it for a week. 

the trace's are from AE


----------



## George Farmer (21 Mar 2009)

saintly said:
			
		

> one of the downsides of having just 1 day to make all of these decisions, then leave it for a week.


Well, hats off to you, as clearly you're making good calls.  

I guess in time the staff will be able to make these decisions independently - which will be rewarding for you, I'm sure.  I'm assuming you're explaining everything to them, then hopefully some of that knowledge and experience is passed on to the customers, in your absence.

Good stuff!


----------



## Mark Evans (21 Mar 2009)

George Farmer said:
			
		

> I guess in time the staff will be able to make these decisions independently - which will be rewarding for you, I'm sure.



Matt, the manager is a sponge for info.and is totally on the ball. he's real keen and is learning all the time. i reckon he listens to me chuntering away to my self   and picks up bits of info. i try to explain the different methods of controlling certain types of algae just by adding different amounts of powders or adjusting co2, flow or photo periods. i do know 100% he's passing on brilliant info to customers regards to maintenance, WC, filter cleaning etc....

i also know there's been one or 2 success stories (through this tank) regards to customers adopting EI and correct co2 dosing and have now rid them selves of algae issues  8) (i'm waving the CEG flag of love, spread the word....EI rules)


----------



## ceg4048 (22 Mar 2009)

saintly said:
			
		

> (i'm waving the CEG flag of love, spread the word....EI rules)


Big up to the EI massive!  

Another mind unplugged from The Matrix...

Cheers,


----------



## aaronnorth (22 Mar 2009)

Hopefully Sam has told one of his staff members @ the dukeries that PO4 doesnt cause algae too  I was talking for about 20mins before he had nothing else to say lol.



> one of the downsides of having just 1 day to make all of these decisions, then leave it for a week.



well you are skilled to get it looking that good. Alright i know the staff are taking good care but it is still a big learning curve for them i presume.


----------



## Mark Evans (26 Mar 2009)

what a day!

the tank was due it's photograph session today, so i thought it would be good to change part iof the water to lower the level of the tank so i could get the floating leaves (theres a horrible brace around the inside)

as i started re filling, there was a load of fine particles enter the tank   quickly switched the tap off, but the damage was done.cloudy water about half hour before it was due to be photographed.

so, i did a 50% w/c....wrong thing to do! it started pearling. just like lemonade! double whammy nightmare. anyway, switching light off and leaving it for 5 minutes calmed things down....

here's george showing off his photography skills.....which are pretty damn good BTW! (i saw his preview screen   )






and here's me Dan and George....





after the images were taken, i gave this tank a real slash and hack! i've been dying to do that for ages. it's first real trim.


----------



## Nick16 (26 Mar 2009)

in the last photo i see a mug (probably full of caffine   ) stressful day was it gentlemen?


----------



## Steve Smith (26 Mar 2009)

I bet you're relieved it's over, but I'm sure it was fun mate   how long was it untill you had your hands wet Mark after the last photo?


----------



## Mark Evans (26 Mar 2009)

SteveUK said:
			
		

> how long was it untill you had your hands wet Mark after the last photo?



about 30 minutes after the guys left.  

 The tank was desperate for a trim, I'd been holding back for a while due to the photograph. after trimming the blyxa i discovered rocks I'd forgot I'd put in. it just opened the scape wide open again.
i've removed a tone of tenellus and runners, trimmed the HC hard. just got to wait a few more weeks for the stems.


----------



## Nick16 (26 Mar 2009)

what do you do with the stuff you remove? does MA take it, or do you take it, or does the bin take it?


----------



## George Farmer (26 Mar 2009)

Nice pics, Mark!

The tank isn't as its peak yet and the pearling was pretty intense but we got some good shots for a nice PFK feature.  

We discussed some interesting plans to improve the 'scape further, and I think it will look really amazing in another few weeks.

Thanks to Mark and the shop's staff for their kind hospitality.  They even closed the doors to customers so we could turn off all the lights for the photo shoot.

I'd encourage half-decent 'scapers with some spare time to do what Mark has done, and approach their LFS with regards setting up a decent planted display tank.  

Spread the word!

I know you guys love pics, so here's some of the beloved riccia....


----------



## Tom (26 Mar 2009)

There's a certain murderous look about the three of you...  George and Mark look a bit dangerous, and Dan's just like "yeah baby!"  :?


----------



## Mark Evans (26 Mar 2009)

Tom said:
			
		

> There's a certain murderous look about the three of you... George and Mark look a bit dangerous, and Dan's just like "yeah baby!" :?



it's the catalogue look dont you know....

nice image george, look forward to the others. i just got fizzy lemonade shots.



			
				Nick16 said:
			
		

> what do you do with the stuff you remove? does MA take it, or do you take it, or does the bin take it?



the bin see's most of TBH. it's not worth saving.


----------



## aaronnorth (26 Mar 2009)

nice shot George.



> the bin see's most of TBH. it's not worth saving.



Surely theres another tank spare which could use some of the cuttings   The tank is coming on nicely, it has thickened out well.


----------



## Mark Evans (26 Mar 2009)

aaronnorth said:
			
		

> The tank is coming on nicely, it has thickened out well.



the blyxa went mental. i've thinned that out too in a big'ish way, 



			
				aaronnorth said:
			
		

> Surely theres another tank spare which could use some of the cuttings



not really mate, I'm not into hanging on to cuttings neither. i've done that and ended up with a bag full of death so to speak. or a tank thats bulging with plants i'll not use for some time. the new in store tank wont use any of these.


----------



## John Starkey (26 Mar 2009)

Hi Mark,

really coming on now,thats why i love this hobby,the picture always changes every couple of weeks,

regards john.


----------



## Thomas McMillan (26 Mar 2009)

I'll look forward to seeing this in PFK, should be a good feature.

I agree that more people should definately approach their LFS about doing a display tank!

I never reaslised George was such a poser


----------



## JamesM (26 Mar 2009)

Hey Mark, I spy with my little eye, something beginning with 'L'


----------



## Fred Dulley (26 Mar 2009)

Tom said:
			
		

> There's a certain murderous look about the three of you...  George and Mark look a bit dangerous



That's towards the N and P haters out there.

Lovely scape, Mark.
Should be chuffed


----------



## Mark Evans (31 Mar 2009)

Fred Dulley said:
			
		

> Lovely scape, Mark.
> Should be chuffed
> 
> 
> ...



cheers matey. i'm happy with it.   

more images added....about 9 or so.

http://www.plantedbox.com/?page_id=185


----------



## Vito (1 Apr 2009)

hi Mark, big fan of this scape, just really cusious as to how you have your Filter circulation is setup and whats your tips on sucess through inlet and outlet positioning, I also noticed the Korolia 2 Power head and I am thinking of investing in one does it make a big diffrence with it?
I Have a TTEX1200 fited to my 125l tank with a spray bar spanning most of the back facing slightly down and the inlet in the opposite corner. what would you recomend mate?
Vito


----------



## Mark Evans (10 Apr 2009)

Vito said:
			
		

> hi Mark, big fan of this scape, just really cusious as to how you have your Filter circulation is setup and whats your tips on sucess through inlet and outlet positioning, I also noticed the Korolia 2 Power head and I am thinking of investing in one does it make a big diffrence with it?
> I Have a TTEX1200 fited to my 125l tank with a spray bar spanning most of the back facing slightly down and the inlet in the opposite corner. what would you recomend mate?
> Vito



sorry for the delay. i have the inlet and outlet at the same end. i think most have it this way?.....the korolia is placed alongside the outlet with co2 directly underneath the korolia.

i'm not really sure on spray bars. i personally wouldn't use them, and if i did, maybe have it shooting water the full length of the tank   

OK, yesterday i went a bit dippy!    i hadn't been in the shop for a while and was curious to know how things were looking.thankfully everything was fine, apart from the stems which were at the top of the tank.
now usually, i'd trim them which i started to do....THEN, i realised it's a bank holiday weekend   CUSTOMERS would want to see the stems in all there glory. too late, I'd started cutting, but i decided to leave a thicket so people thought it looked deliberate. 





since George came to do a feature, i've trimmed the HC, tenellus and such into shape. upped the kno3 dosing and the HC flourished.(a tip from ceg)

I'm looking forward to redoing the tank using more varieties of stems


----------



## aaronnorth (10 Apr 2009)

thats a nice little riccia patch you have growing there lol.

Everytime i look i am still amazed how well you grow HC close the the substrate.


----------



## Mark Evans (10 Apr 2009)

aaronnorth said:
			
		

> thats a nice little riccia patch you have growing there lol.



 i know, it's so crap! there were 3 but 2 pulled away. that one you see has tenellus and acicularis running through it so it wont budge without trashing everything that surrounds it  :? 

the HC in this tank grew close to the substrate from the off, although a couple of trimming sessions has tightened it up.seriously i was amazed at adding more KNo3 improved it's health no end. it was a dull green until the dosing was forced a little, now it's greened up a load. defining lines up to rocks seems to really work well with HC too   more little bits of info being learnt all the time.


----------



## Nelson (10 Apr 2009)

hi mark,
by how much did you up the kno3.
thanks
neil


----------



## George Farmer (10 Apr 2009)

aaronnorth said:
			
		

> Everytime i look i am still amazed how well you grow HC close the the substrate.


It's no secret, Aaron.

Good CO2, other nutrients and circulation are key, in my experience.  A decent substrate helps, but isn't essential with EI.

Lower lighting is beneficial too, IME.


----------



## Mark Evans (10 Apr 2009)

i just doubled it from (off the top of my head as i dont dose it) 1/4 to a half.double dose.  you see i went through every part of the set up....co2 kno3 po4 and trace. 

the co2 was the first to be upped, HC still looked ok
increase po4.....GSA disappeared, hc looked ok
upped trace, no change. not sure if it was linked but algae on stone increased. snalis saw that off though

upped kno3, saw a difference. i remember reading it in a thread the hc also like kno3.
i also think trimming encouraged stronger greener growth.


----------



## Steve Smith (10 Apr 2009)

I need to trim mine.  Been going quite heavy on the ferts, though I might up it a bit   I'm lucky enough so far to have no algae as far as I can see!

I think trimming it should definately help!  Its not really started carpeting a great amount.


----------



## Mark Evans (10 Apr 2009)

i didnt touch mine for ages. i beginning to strongly believe that powder form substrate helps in the rooting of HC.


----------



## aaronnorth (11 Apr 2009)

George Farmer said:
			
		

> aaronnorth said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i thought i had everything, except the lower lighting. The first time i planted it it was fine, however the second time it always grew upwards and it took ages to form a carpet no matter how much i trimmed it, even after about 6weeks. It wasnt a massive area it had to cover either and the health was fine.


----------



## LondonDragon (11 Apr 2009)

Not a lot more can be said about this tank really, just looks amazing, great job Mark.
You should be well proud of this, any comments back from customers still?


----------



## Tony Swinney (13 Apr 2009)

Really nice Mark



			
				saintly said:
			
		

> i beginning to strongly believe that powder form substrate helps in the rooting of HC.



I've got HC in EcoComplete in my nano, and its struggling.  I'm going to up the kno3 having read this, but it definitely struggles to get a hold in the EcoComplete - I'm replanting floating bits most mornings, so I think powder might be better too.

Tony


----------



## Mark Evans (19 Apr 2009)

LondonDragon said:
			
		

> Not a lot more can be said about this tank really, just looks amazing, great job Mark.
> You should be well proud of this, any comments back from customers still?



cheers LD, i still get a lot of comments and feedback which is real nice.   



			
				Tonser said:
			
		

> I've got HC in EcoComplete in my nano, and its struggling. I'm going to up the kno3 having read this, but it definitely struggles to get a hold in the EcoComplete



after consulting the oracle, flow and co2 with the addition of KNO3 is key to HC's success.   i also found out that hc does better at 26c

i've come back from the shop and have had bit of a trimming session. George! you'll be pleased to know that the riccia (in the middle) has finally gone!   

here's before trimming, BTW the rotala is relentless, it's growing back faster than ever.






the blyxa, i'm finding out, is a weed and I'll consider this in my future scapes.







i've taken the remaining riccia out, trimmed the blyxa which could be trimmed even harder, mowed the HC, cut out any stray stems.









in all honesty, I just want to start again. but I'll keep it going for as long as possible. the stems will only take so much of being trimmed at the same height, in reality i should be inching my way up, but cant because of the unsightly lower parts that will come on show. you live and learn. the next scape wont have any hardscape  

I'm also itching to do a full on HC scape too, but that will have to wait until my current home tank is finished! arghhhh so many scapes, so little time


----------



## Mark Evans (19 Apr 2009)

my little step ladder.


----------



## StevenA (19 Apr 2009)

Looks great Mark, a real credit to you, and I bet the customers love it


----------



## Mark Evans (19 Apr 2009)

cheers mate. 

customers do love it, surprising how many don't notice it though   ....didnt go to spec savers me thinks   

i really need to re-scape though


----------



## samc (19 Apr 2009)

i quite like the all hc scapes too. nice and simple but look clean and effective


----------



## George Farmer (19 Apr 2009)

Looking good, Mark.

You're not bothering with the lighting idea I suggested then, to bring the stems up towards the edges?  A V-shape would really bring out the best in this layout.


----------



## Mark Evans (19 Apr 2009)

George Farmer said:
			
		

> You're not bothering with the lighting idea I suggested then, to bring the stems up towards the edges?



it was considered, it's more the cost really. i've already claimed a huge amount of stock. i have added 2 x 24t5s though, which are placed towards the rear and they've helped loads. 

it wont be until i get the go ahead for a rescape will i then create the u shape we spoke about, until then they'll get a straight cut


----------



## George Farmer (19 Apr 2009)

Nice one.

You've claimed a lot of stock, for sure, but I bet you've been responsible for a lot of sales too....


----------



## Nick16 (19 Apr 2009)

after you have finished all the scapes that MA will permit, you should by the tank as it is ex display   

that will really get them going if they have to sell it cheap!


----------



## LondonDragon (19 Apr 2009)

That carpet looks better everytime I see it, congrats mate excelent tank indeed


----------



## Mark Evans (20 Apr 2009)

LondonDragon said:
			
		

> That carpet looks better everytime I see it, congrats mate excelent tank indeed
> That carpet looks better everytime I see it, congrats mate excelent tank indeed



cheers mate, it's a joy to keep tidy. it's making me want to use it again, but with the vast amounts of plants available for foregrounds, there's just not enough time to try them all.....what an exciting hobby eh?   ......


----------



## Mark Evans (27 Apr 2009)

i passed by the shop today, and found that my blyxa has turned into a weed. not only does it grow real fast now, but those little flowers i mentioned a few weeks back?.....there flowering now.

1 is open, and another is on its way. on quickly counting them theres about 13/14 in all   pics at the weekend (didnt have camera)


----------



## samc (27 Apr 2009)

i nearly forgot about this mark. i do agree though and think its starting to overpower the rotala now.

will you be stripping it down soon?


----------



## Mark Evans (9 May 2009)

samc said:
			
		

> will you be stripping it down soon?



very. i've been given the all clear to re-scape. i want to try and do something a long the lines of dutch maybe. to show off stems and to give me a chance to try out trimming techniques etc....

the stems fill the tank now, even after trimming you can see in the image how dense the back wall of rotala is.






you can also see the new tank just a little further down. considering it's just JBL aquabasis plus substrate, the growth is mega.  it was supposed to be a long term scape too   ....well hopefully longer than my home tanks at least  8)


----------



## aaronnorth (9 May 2009)

both tanks are looking great (from what i can see  ). The article in PFK made it look very wide IMO.


----------



## Mark Evans (16 May 2009)

cheers aaron.

a small addition of about 80 neons.


----------



## JamesM (16 May 2009)

That's looking really sick mate  The carpet is awesome!


----------



## Mark Evans (16 May 2009)

I have to give a big, hand on heart thank you to George Farmer for his generosity in giving me a feature in the latest edition of PFK! i think i'd be safe in saying Jamesm too, is grateful. 

To be asked in the first place was touching enough, but to actually see me and something i've done in a magazine is quite, well lets say...Nice!

if it was not for people like George and his commitment to the planted tank scene in this country the hobby wouldn't be where it is now!


----------



## StevenA (16 May 2009)

And so say all of us, well said Mark, and well done George  8)


----------



## JamesM (16 May 2009)

Yup, special thanks to Matt Clarke too


----------



## Mark Evans (16 May 2009)

yes to matt clarke too   

here's an image i took on the day of photos....


----------



## soton_dave (16 May 2009)

congrats on the feature  
got my copy on my desk thats next to my tank and when some one looks in the tank i show them the pics of your tank and say thet plant there with the pink tops,look there pointing at my tank thats that plant no really that is that plant i bought some cuttings of him.....lol

going to be after some more when i get paid next week if youve got any more,its growing well and when it reaches the top im cutting and re-planting but want more...lol


----------



## Mark Evans (16 May 2009)

soton_dave said:
			
		

> when some one looks in the tank i show them the pics of your tank and say thet plant there with the pink tops,look there pointing at my tank thats that plant no really that is that plant i bought some cuttings of him.....lol



 for that, you can HAVE the next lot! thanks Dave for the wonderful words!


----------



## soton_dave (16 May 2009)

glad i could bring a smile to your face,its people like you who keep me interested in the hobby,so talented yet so humble,theres nothing worse than someone with a talent who looks down on anyone not so talented.

cheers dave


----------



## JamesM (16 May 2009)

soton_dave said:
			
		

> glad i could bring a smile to your face,its people like you who keep me interested in the hobby,so talented yet so humble,theres nothing worse than someone with a talent who looks down on anyone not so talented.
> 
> cheers dave


Amen to that mate.


----------



## Mark Evans (16 May 2009)

again dave, thanks. i reckon your lining me up for the whole load of stems next trim eh?......  

cheers bud



			
				JamesM said:
			
		

> Amen to that mate.



you can feel the love bruv!


----------



## aaronnorth (16 May 2009)

tanks looking great, Mark  Neons (and cardinals) seem to suit every tank imo 
thanks.


----------



## soton_dave (16 May 2009)

saintly said:
			
		

> again dave, thanks. i reckon your lining me up for the whole load of stems next trim eh?......
> 
> cheers bud
> 
> ...


----------



## Mark Evans (16 May 2009)

not to detract from UKAPS, but it does contain a founder or 2   

the PFK feature.

http://www.plantedbox.com/

many thanks again to George and co.


----------



## TDI-line (16 May 2009)

Nice work Mark, those tanks look great.


----------



## samc (16 May 2009)

that rotala looks awsome. nice pink shade


----------



## Mark Evans (16 May 2009)

it's the pinkest i got it to go. i cant get it any pinker, or even close to red.


----------



## Mark Evans (17 May 2009)

the neons have settled in a treat, it makes me wish i'd put huge numbers in months ago.


----------



## TDI-line (17 May 2009)

Very nice Mark, big shoals look the best.  

Btw, what are those big white spots in the middle of the tank.


----------



## Garuf (17 May 2009)

Ufos!!!!

Lovely, makes me wish I had a big tank.


----------



## Mark Evans (17 May 2009)

TDI-line said:
			
		

> Btw, what are those big white spots in the middle of the tank.



lights. the reflections from the shop. i'd need to shut off every light in the shop which would be a task and a half.

thats one of the reasons no full tank shot for the big tank.


----------



## Mark Evans (17 May 2009)

Garuf said:
			
		

> Lovely, makes me wish I had a big tank.



cheers garuf.  8)


----------



## TDI-line (17 May 2009)

saintly said:
			
		

> TDI-line said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ahh, i see. I know your a pro, so i was just testing you.


----------



## Mark Evans (30 May 2009)

well ive put an image on here somewhere but here's one where it should be.

as of today.....





and a "fake" trimming shot   staged photography eh?.....


----------



## Vito (30 May 2009)

Awesome as usual saintly, I love the HC, has to be my fav plant in any aquarium, how are you stoping the HC and the Dwarf hairgrass grwoing together, I had the problem of them mixing and I gave the Hairgrass a chop down but it appars to have grown back.


----------



## AdAndrews (30 May 2009)

Amazing, everything about it seems perfect, cant wait to get my own iwagumi now


----------



## Mark Evans (30 May 2009)

AdAndrews said:
			
		

> Amazing, everything about it seems perfect, cant wait to get my own iwagumi now



cheers matey. if i can help i will   



			
				Vito said:
			
		

> Awesome as usual saintly, I love the HC, has to be my fav plant in any aquarium, how are you stoping the HC and the Dwarf hairgrass grwoing together



it's something i leave alone. i initially planted grass at the back of the path and, slowly over 6 months it's crawled  right to the front entangling everything that gets in its way.

you cant tell from these images but its got riccia growing in it now which looks beautiful. the only thing i trim is around the stones to get back the sharp edges.

the more you trim acicularis the denser it will come back IME, but that goes with a lot of plants


----------



## jay (31 May 2009)

Its looking wild, but great.
Reminds me of this wayne sham number




How are you liking the neons in there?
They look all over the place now, like most "shoaling" fish in a tank after a while.


----------



## Mark Evans (31 May 2009)

jay said:
			
		

> Its looking wild, but great.



cheers jay. it's pretty much self maintaining now. the only thing i have to do now is trim the stems. i'm not going to it like i did neither and when i do return it still looks great. i was so close to pulling the plug, but im glad i didnt. this is probably the longest scape i've ever had and they seem to take on a different look.

 i suppose this is what they mean by "it will look great once grown in"....?

anyway, it's taught me loads of lessons which i'm looking forward to introducing into my future scapes



			
				jay said:
			
		

> Reminds me of this wayne sham number



blimey, if i ever came even close to the quality of those guys i'd be happy. these are the guys i look up to and this is what i am towards. i get that warm feeling inside when i think about my future ventures, but sadly  i'm beginning to realise that public forums are REAL dangerous places, so i may go into hibernation for a while....walls have ears and all that.



			
				jay said:
			
		

> How are you liking the neons in there?



better than i thought. a bit scatty, but no real worries. the public love em. it's the shear number that impress i think.


----------



## Ray (2 Jun 2009)

It always looked superb but now its established it is something else...  I imagine the trimmings each time must be quite impressive now also.  At least they can sell them, mine end up in the compost bin...


----------



## Steve Smith (3 Jun 2009)

saintly said:
			
		

> as of today.....



Looking great Mark   I really like how in this photo, to me at least, the Blyxa looks like fireworks exploding!

Will it get to a point where you won't be able to trim the rotala much more, and need to start again, or will you call it end of life if that happens? (new challenges are always tempting )


----------



## Mark Evans (3 Jun 2009)

Ray said:
			
		

> It always looked superb but now its established it is something else



Thanks my friend. it's nice to see you about again   



			
				Ray said:
			
		

> I imagine the trimmings each time must be quite impressive now also.



roughly, well over 200!   the last lot ended up in the bin, but the next lot I'm giving to some close friends   shame to waist them.



			
				SteveUK said:
			
		

> I really like how in this photo, to me at least, the Blyxa looks like fireworks exploding!



thanks steve, this tank gave me an opportunity to practice trimming blyxa, i've managed to find a way of trimming it so you see the front rather than the top and getting height too   



			
				SteveUK said:
			
		

> Will it get to a point where you won't be able to trim the rotala much more, and need to start again, or will you call it end of life if that happens? (new challenges are always tempting )



of course, the rotala is such an easy plant to maintain, each trim i just inch my way up and eventually it'll get to the point where enough is enough. notice the blyxa gradually getting higher to hide the lower portions of rotala?....the right wasn't planted with blyxa. many, many lessons learnt, i feel i'm coming to a point where i might just create an iwagumi that's at least 70% right as opposed to just 50% or for that matter a scape! that's 70% right.

my next scape contains 90% stems, in fact theres 15 varieties of plants going in my 60cm (trendy plants   ) so more lesson to be learnt. I'm going away to learn, then I'll be back.


----------



## Joecoral (3 Jun 2009)

SteveUK said:
			
		

> Looking great Mark   I really like how in this photo, to me at least, the Blyxa looks like fireworks exploding!



That's exactly how it looks, spot on with the description! Especially with the cardinals darting about for an extra splash of colour


----------



## Mark Evans (6 Jun 2009)

Joecoral said:
			
		

> That's exactly how it looks, spot on with the description! Especially with the cardinals darting about for an extra splash of colour



cheers guys,

i've come back from the shop today, and the stems are glowing!  I put on the wide angle lens (which i never do) and took a couple....not sure what you make of it though. it gives a completely different view  8)


----------



## Mark Evans (6 Jun 2009)

seeing as you liked the last so much here's another   

it's the reddest i've got em'.....the funny thing is, i dont know how to do it ar will


----------



## fish.com1 (6 Jun 2009)

I love the first pic, with the light shimmering on the water surface, and I like how in the second, you can see the rotola's refelction on the surfae.


----------



## Jur4ik (6 Jun 2009)

nice shots Mark,
the first one looks like you are inside the tank, kind of submersed view  8)


----------



## LondonDragon (6 Jun 2009)

Tank looks great and the red is stunning, which I had some red plants in my tank, too much green at the moment! lol 
btw the stems I got of you never recovered


----------



## Mark Evans (6 Jun 2009)

LondonDragon said:
			
		

> btw the stems I got of you never recovered
> Tank looks great and the red is stunning, which I had some red plants in my tank, too much green at the moment! lol
> btw the stems I got of you never recovered



next trim you can have some. i'll send them fresh rather than waiting. it will be next week


----------



## LondonDragon (6 Jun 2009)

saintly said:
			
		

> next trim you can have some. i'll send them fresh rather than waiting. it will be next week


Thanks Mark, I will PM you my details  worth another shot.


----------



## JamesM (6 Jun 2009)

Damn those reds are sick! 

Don't forget my cuttings too Marky!


----------



## Mark Evans (6 Jun 2009)

JamesM said:
			
		

> Don't forget my cuttings too Marky!



there's you bud, supercoloey, LD and one more but i've forgot who  :?...... bring yourself forward forgotten one


----------



## aaronnorth (6 Jun 2009)

i did ask but i don't think i was down for a definite. If no-one comes forward i'll take them please.

Thanks.

ps, love the wide-angled shots, the extra redness is really cool too.


----------



## Mark Evans (6 Jun 2009)

aaronnorth said:
			
		

> i did ask but i don't think i was down for a definite.



yep you too mate,    there still someone else who asked.


----------



## Mark Evans (14 Jun 2009)

and so the time has come.....some more button mashing for no apparent reason.

now you seem em'






now you dont.....





 rescape time!


----------



## JamesM (14 Jun 2009)

Let the chaos commence!


----------



## rawr (14 Jun 2009)

That bottom photo could be a nice aquasscape in itslf! 

I can't wait to see the rescape, do we get to hear what you've got in mind?


----------



## soton_dave (14 Jun 2009)

saintly said:
			
		

> there's you bud, supercoloey, LD and one more but i've forgot who  :?...... bring yourself forward forgotten one



that'll be me


----------

